# [débat] systèmes de fichiers : perfs, fiabilité, etc...

## anigel

Bonjour,

A la demande quasi-générale, nous rempilons donc pour une nouvelle série de débats  :Wink: . Et, toujours à la demande générale, nous entamons cette nouvelle année scolaire avec le sujet sus-nommé.

Depuis plusieurs années, le nombre de systèmes de fichiers supportés par Linux n'a cessé d'augmenter. ext2 (l'ancêtre), ext3 (la relève), reiserfs (le filesystem du linuxien pressé), reiser4 (le filesystem du geek pressé), JFS, XFS, totofs, unionfs, NFS, et tout ce qui se finit par FS peut être abordé ici. Faites-nous part de vos expériences, bien sûr, mais mettez si possible l'accent sur votre maîtrise des détails techniques, car c'est souvent cet aspect des choses qui reste le plus obscur. Abordez le problème des performances, mais aussi de la fiabilité, les outils dédiés à votre filesystem favori, les paramètres, les tweaks pour booster tout ça, etc...

Et n'hésitez pas, pour nous aider à choisir le prochain débat au mieux, à continuer de proposer des thèmes dans la boîte à idées, ou simplement ici, en fin d'intervention par exemple.

C'est à vous de parler, après le bip sonore...

edit : modif du lien vers la boîte à idées -- ks

----------

## plut0nium

Bah perso, je suis pluôt ReiserFS et depuis peu Reiser4

Y'a pas vraiment de raison rationnelle: lors de ma première install sérieuse de Linux (une SuSE 6.4) de que j'ai faite, j'ai utilisé ReiserFS (ext3 n'était pas encore très répandu), et depuis j'y suis resté fidèle... je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec.

J'ai aussi installé un système full-Reiser4, sans rencontrer aucun problème depuis également... je suis pas expert dans le domaine, mais je ressens quand même une petite amélioration des perfs quand j'utilise des commandes qui font appel à plein de petits fichiers (style un emerge --sync bien chargé)

La seule limitation de reiser4 à l'heure actuelle c'est qu'il n'est pas supporté par grub... il faut donc faire une partition /boot séparée avec un autre FS

Par sa conception, Gentoo a l'avantage de pouvoir supporter une install en Reiser4 quasiment nativement (et pas devoir bricoler comme c'est souvent le cas ailleurs). Les guides d'install Reiser4 deviennent courant, mais pour faire simple: il suffit de posséder un LiveCD qui supporte le Reiser4, on boote, on partitionne, on formatte avec mkfs.reiser4 et on suit le guide d'intall classique. Au moment de la compilation du noyau, il ne faut pas oublier de prendre des sources patchées (no-sources, beyond-sources, ou plus simplement mm-sources) ou de les patcher vous même, et ensuite d'inclure le support Reiser4 dans votre noyal (ou en module avec un initrd). Et ça roule...

----------

## _Seth_

Vive le retour des DOW !

Je suis sous reiserFS mais j'ai quelques partitions qui traînent en ext2 et en ext3. Et quand même, l'ext2 c'est brutal : toute la partition est testée au boot regulièrement (plus les fois où EDF nous offre des micropannes en plus de la lumière). Et on imagine difficilement ce que ça peut être long le test d'une partition en ext2. Ces tests sont spécifiques à l'ext2 car l'ext3, journalisé lui, ne souffre pas de tests interminables de ses secteurs. D'où ma question, il me semble me souvenir qu'un petite commande permet de transformer magiquement de l'ext2 en ext3, mais laquelle ? (si vous en avez aussi une pour transformer de n'importe quoi en reiser4, je suis prnneur aussi celà dit  :Wink:  )

----------

## Temet

```
tune2fs -j /dev/hdxx
```

(cf man tune2fs pour plus de sûreté  :Wink:  )

----------

## Scullder

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> D'où ma question, il me semble me souvenir qu'un petite commande permet de transformer magiquement de l'ext2 en ext3, mais laquelle ? 

 

Ca doit être quelque chose comme ça :

```
tune2fs -j /dev/hda1
```

Personnellement, j'ai l'habitude de l'ext3, toutes mes partitions sont en ext3 depuis très très longtemps, donc le switch vers reiserfs est assez dur. 

Ce que j'ai remarqué quand j'ai essayé reiserfs, c'est que le temps pour monter les partitions reiserfs était assez long, du moins, plus que pour monter mes partitions ext3.

Pour ext3, j'ai des bons taux de transferts d'un disque dur à un autre, et c'est très fiable. J'ai jamais vu une partition ext3 crashée. Donc pour pas me prendre la tête -> ext3.

Je compte essayer shake quand j'aurai plus d'espace libre sur mon /home pour la défragmentation. Ca a l'air assez intéressant pour gagner en vitesse de lecture (surtout que chez moi avec mes partitions bien saturées, ça a dû fragmenter sévèrement). C'est un système de défragmentation intelligent, pas comme sous windows avec les fat où l'outil de défragmentation se contente de replacer et tasser les fichiers linéairement sur le début de la partition :

http://linuxfr.org/2006/08/20/21216.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En premier lieu, il cherche les "amis" du fichier. Par défaut ce sont les fichiers du même dossier ayant un atime proche.
> 
> Ensuite il exprime des exigences, notamment le nombre maximal de fragments, le nombre maximal de "miettes" (minuscules fragments qui font faire des déplacements consécutifs à la tête de lecture), et la distance vis à vis des amis (utile pour des programmes comme dpkg, make ou portage qui manipulent de nombreux fichiers d'un même dossier).
> ...

 

Vala, je passerai sûrement à reiserfs un de ces jours, peut être pour mon prochain PC. A moins que je passe à ext4 : 

http://osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15053  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nico_calais

Pendant longtemps je suis resté sous ext3. Dernièrement, j'ai pu tester côte à côte un celeron 1,3Ghz en ext3 et un PIII 900 Mhz en reiserfs (portable) et lorsqu'il s'agissait de traitement de petits fichiers, le portable semblait plus performant que le celeron !

Donc pour le moment, j'ai adopté reseirfs au travail et chez moi. D'ailleurs, l'emerge --sync est devenu bien plus rapide avec un de mes portables (enfin, c'est vraiment notable sur celui là).

Par contre, j'ai eu l'occasion de tester ceci. Mon post à la fin parle de lui même   :Confused:  . En 15 jours à force de jouer avec des gros fichiers sur mon /home, ça c'est vite fragmenté...

J'ai pour le moment pas eu de soucis alors que j'ai déjà eu un arrêt brutal au boulot. En même temps, j'ai jamais eu de problèmes non plus avec l'ext3 de ce côté là.

J'esperre que ce topic me permettra enfin d'avoir une idée du système de fichiers qui me conviendrait le mieux parce pour l'instant, je tatonne un peu.

----------

## razer

Losque j'ai découvert Gentoo, c'était grâce à un magazine qui vantait les mérites de cette distribution et proposait une méthode d'installation en précisant que XFS était une alternative fiable et rapide à EXT3. Ma Geek attitude n'a pas résisté, j'ai installé ma première gentoo sur des partitions XFS.

Mon Pc n'étant pas un modèle de stabilité (les drivers binaires de ma CM ne sont probablement pas innocents, bref...), j'ai eu de nombreux freezes avec toujours à la clé des données plus ou moins sensibles qui disparaissaient, correspondants aux derniers fichiers modifiés.

Lassé par ces facheux problèmes, je suis revenu progressivement à EXT3, sauf pour une grosse partition qui ne me sert que pour stocker de gros fichiers. Je regrette de ne pas avoir étudié un peu plus la question XFS, car il est probablement possible de limiter les déconvenues sur une machine peu fiable, mais n'ayant jamais réellement senti une quelconque différence de vitesse dans mes tests de FS je suis resté fidèle à EXT3. Je n'ai jamais essayé le moindre reiserFS.

----------

## kwenspc

Content que les DOW reviennent   :Cool: 

Ça fait assez longtemps que je suis sous Linux pour avoir connu l'ext2fs (il n'y avait que ça à l'époque, oui madame!).

Le fait de pouvoir avoir de trés gros fichiers (plus de 4Go, limitation bien connue de FAT32) mais surtout la non-fragmentation (ou si peu, de l'odrdre de 1% à 2%) et la souplesse (toute relative, mais n'oubliez pas que sinon il n'y avait rien d'autre si ce n'est des FS dinosaures) m'avait vraiment impréssioné.

Par contre...Bonjour les reboot à la sauvage. Quelques clusters en moins et ça pouvait être assez sympa pour récupérer après, enfin je pense surtout que c'est ma méconnaissance du fs à ce moment là qui m'ont fait faire pas mal d'erreurs.

À sa sortie stable,  je suis passé à l'ext3fs. Fini les problèmes, et ce bien evidemment grâce à la journalisation.

```

ExtendedFS-3

avantages que j'ai pu remarquer:

- la journalisation :lol:

- montage rapide 

- utilisation du disque sans le faire broutter de trop

- une floppée d'outils de vérifications/récupérations (à conseiller pour les serveurs, au moins on est sûr d'avoir une chance de récupérer les données si on a un problème)

inconvénients que j'ai pu remarquer:

- le check est assez long et puis le fait de devoir le faire régulièrement me saoule un peu (mais on peut là encore tuner pour allonger le temps ou virer carrément cette vérification c'est donc un faux inconvénient)

```

Bon ensuite comme tout bon bidouilleur qui se respecte, on cherche aussi la performance (cela dit je n'étais pas trop désavantagé du côté de mes disques).

J'avais entendu parler de reiserfs (par la même personne qui m'avait balancé dans la marmite Linux eh eh). 

J'ai donc switché vers reiserfs (je venais tout juste de me mettre à Gentoo en 2002 snif).

Bonnes surprises globalement. Je ne lui trouve pas de gros défaut si ce n'est :

```

Reiserfs

avantages que j'ai pu remarqué

- très fluide (sauf swap, voir plus bas)

- jamais eu de pépins malgré les x fois de reboot ou arret à la sauvages (je pense que ça vient du fait qu'il sync pas mal)

- une fragmentation limitée (quoique moins bonne qu'ext3)

inconvénients que j'ai pu remarqué:

- un montage trés lent par rapport à tous les autres fs que j'ai pu tester (et en plus le disque gratte à mort dans ces moments là)

- et lorsqu'il sync (trés souvent en plus) ça fait pas mal broutter les disques (sans ressentir de ralentissement heureusement)

- si par malheur vous swapper alors là les sync à répétitions par dessus : ça fait ramer à mort (déjà que swapper c'est pas super rapide)

- des outils pas super au point pour récupérer en cas de crash (a priori, mais je n'ai jamais eu à m'en servir ^^)

```

Je sais pas si vous avez essayé, mais sur un disque de 1998, un 7200rpm IBM, ben que ce soit pour monter ou syncer sour reiserfs ça fait un bruit monstre (le disque lui même n'est pas un exempe de silence). Et la nuit je supportais pas trop. 

Heureusement j'ai changé de machine depuis. Et j'ai gardé reiserfs dessus. L'ancienne (qui est devenue serveur) a vue son fs mis en ext3 que je connais bien (en cas de réparation du fs, les outils pour le ext3 sont vraiment nombreux, éfficace et pas trop compliqués).

Sur mon pc portable j'avais aussi mis reiserfs jusqu'à que je ne supporte plus d'entendre souffrir le disque (un 4200rpm en plus...). Enlight m'a convaincu d'utiliser XFS et avec ses conseils avisés ben je suis sous XFS sur le portable depuis fin 2005. 

J'ai eu quelques petits débories cependant mais je pense qu'il s'agit d'un bug lié à Software Suspend 2. J'utilise SS2 pas mal, et il m'arrive de ne vraiment rebooter mon laptop que toutes les 40 ou 50 fois voir plus parfois (enfin j'évite maintenant). Et il m'est arrivé un freeze une fois lors d'une session après avoir fait pas mal d'emerge etc.... Reboot à la sauvage : fs corrompu. XFS ne  moufetait pas mais il semblait que des fichier ne contenaient plus rien, et pas ma lde liens morts. Ça m'a pris un bon bout de temps pour réparer.

Donc en gros voilà pour XFS:

```

XFS

avantages que j'ai pu remarquer:

- montage super rapide (plus rapide que l'ext3 même)

- le disque à l'air d'être au repos même quand je lui en demande beaucoup

- fragmente quasiment pas (comparable à ext3)

- super souple (y a des tas de bidouilles possibles avec ce FS c'est hallucinant)

inconvénients que j'ai pu remarquer:

- le fait de moins syncer (que reiserfs ou autre) peut s'avérer dangeureux en cas de crash à répétition (perte de fichier si trop récents etc...)

- semble pas trop aimer SS2 (quoique je penche pour l'inverse, à mon avis c'est SS2 qui foirote)

- pas autant d'outils que sous ext3 (mais là encore je n'ai pas eu à m'en servir)

```

Enfin sinon pour XFS voilà les options qu'Enlight m'avais proposé:

```

mount -t xfs /dev/hdX / -o noatime,nodiratime,osyncisdsync,logdev=/dev/hdY

```

hdX et hdY peuvent être les mêmes bien sûr.

(je lui laisses le soin d'expliquer les options au formatage et le coup des stack 4k si on est en LVM etc...   :Laughing: )

Enfin voilà, XFS m'a pas mal plût du coup je l'ai pris pour FS au boulot.  :Smile: 

Mon conseil serait donc ext3 pour les serveurs, sinon XFS pour les desktop "stable" et reiserfs / ext3 pour les desktop "instable"  (moulte reboot à la sauvage etc...)

----------

## apocryphe

Pour ma part, j'utilise ex2/3 pour ma partition de partage de donnees entre windows et linux, c'est le seul FS (excepte fat) qui cohabite en read/write facilement sur les deux systems

Pour mon system, j'ai teste pas mal de FS:

- reiser4, l'un des plus performant, par contre j'ai eu que des ennuis avec ( je precise que jsuis en amd64 et avec les mm-source 2.6.16 a l'epoque) : freezes sporadiques de 30s puis reprise normale du system comme si de rien n'etait (avec le HD qui s'embal), et au bout d'une semaine mes fichiers etaient corrompus avec des errors i/o... mais visiblement je n'ai pas etais le seul... mais certains tournent en amd64 et ca marche bien... dans un mois je repasse sous reiser4... je ne suis pas rencunier  :Smile: 

- par la suite je suis passe a xfs... pour le coup robuste et rapide.. c est un tres bon compromis, il est matur et tres efficace

- reiserFS reduit considerablement la taille des fichiers... vraiment bien, et plutot performant

- ext3: je trouve que c'est domage de ne pas profiter de xfs ou reiserfs... qui sont quand meme plus rapide a mon gout sur des cpu a plus d'un gigahertz... pourquoi se priver ?

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai essaye un peu tout, mais rien a fond  :Smile: 

ext2 : bah oui pour /boot quoi .. ca marche bien, c'est simple.

ext3 : bof, quoi. Ca marche et c'est important de savoir ca

xfs : j'ai essaye ca a l'epoque ou j'avais des crashs reguliers, et le fs en souffrait enormement.

jfs : j'ai eu aucun problemes avec et la performance est tres acceptable (tres, tres).

reiserfs : ca souffre aussi dans les crashs reguliers, mais le journal est tres bon pour tout reparer.

reiser4 : c'est divin. J'ai eu des crashs a divers moments et le FS n'en a jamais souffert. C'est rapide pour les petits fichiers, rapide pour les grands fichiers (enfin, environ 600 megas quoi, les ISOs).. J'adore et je ne sais pas si je laisserai tomber.

----------

## kopp

Moi j'utilise Reiser4, parce que j'ai eu aucun problème avec et que ça marche plutot vite. Avant j'utilisais ReiserFS mais effectivement, ça grater. J'ai testé une fois XFS, ça m'a semblait rapide mais c'était avec Arch Linux alors je sais pas à quel niveau la différence se faisait.

POur le Reiser4 j'ai eu souvent des coupures brutales de courant et aucun problèmes, donc je garde ! Seul inconvénient, il faut le noyau patché

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben moi c'est ext2 pour le /boot, Reiserfs pour mon / et ext3 pour les partitions qui contiennent de gros fichier (fimls, archives sytèmes, isos..)

Mais à quand le Reiserfs4 ds le noyau

----------

## Tom_

Ext3 pour toutes mes partitions Linux, et ce depuis le début. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec ce système de fichiers et je trouve les perfs très correctes donc je ne prends pas de risque à vouloir essayer autre chose.

----------

## creuvard

J'ai essayé aussi le reiserfs4 qui est il faut bien l'avouer assez rapide mais j'en ai eut mare de patcher les noyaux ou alors d'utiliser le mm-sources, donc je suis revenu un un system complet en ext3.

C'est stable ya des outils de récupération de données donc bon.... Je privilégie la sureté   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai du ext2 pour /boot du reiserfs pour le reste, les deux fonctionne très bien, le reiserfs supporte très bien les coupure sauvage. J'ai du xfs sur une autre machine qui gère des fichiers très gros (plusieurs gigas), là aussi je n'ai jamais eu de perte de données.

J'ai testé il y a pas mal de temps le reiser4 et j'ai été à l'époque assez déçu, j'ai eu des plantées avec pertes de donnée je l'ai donc viré et je ne l'ai plus retesté, en fait j'attend qu'il soit intégré dans le noyau officiel.

----------

## Darkael

Moi mon fs préféré en ce moment c'est XFS. J'aime bien ses features, notamment:

-Léger sur l'utilisation du disque

-Peu de fragmentation, et y'a même un défragmenteur au cas où

-Agrandissement online (pratique pour LVM)

-Bonnes performances, j'avais remarqué des lenteurs au niveau suppression de fichiers, mais avec c'est réglé avec un peu de paramétrage

Le seul défaut que je lui trouve c'est qu'il y a pas moyen de réduire le filesystem (online ou non), donc dans les cas où j'ai vraiment besoin de ça je choisis plutôt reiserfs. Et quand il y a pas le choix je mets ext3 avec dir_index, ce qui reste toujours une bonne   Quand à la question de la fiabilité, je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaises expériences que ce soit avec XFS ou les autres filesystems, donc je me prononce pas là dessus.

Et sinon, j'ai été à une époque un reiser4-fanboy, mais j'ai laissé tomber ce fs pour les raisons suivantes:

-C'est chiant que ce soit pas dans le kernel officiel. Ok, c'est juste un petit patch de merde à appliquer, mais c'est quand même chiant

-Il manque des features comme le redimensionnement ou la defragmentation (il me semble qu'il y avait un repacker mais je sais pas ce qu'il est devenu)

-Les perfs ne sont pas si géniales qu'on le dit. Ok, c'est rapide sur les petits fichiers (quoiqu'on est loin du 15x plus rapide que ext3 comme namesys le prétend) mais pour le reste c'est pas vraiment folichon. 

Enfin, j'aimerais bien tester JFS. D'après ce que j'ai lu il est assez léger sur l'utilisation CPU et ça m'intéresse. Quelqu'un a déja testé?

----------

## sireyessire

@kwenspc: tu m'expliques ce que vient faire le swap avec ton fs? parce que tu dis que le swap est super lent avec la reiser mais je crois vraiment pas que tu ais un swap en reiser....

sinon moi j'ai sur tous mes ordis de la reiserfs pour tout sauf le /boot qui est en ext2. Exception faite de la kurobox qui est en ext3 car elle ne voulait que de ça avec son noyau d'origine (d'ailleurs pour ceux que ça intéresse, uboot a l'air d'être opérationnel, mais j'ai pas encore testé)

le xfs j'ai testé sur une mandrake => crash système suite à remplissage de disque. J'ai récidivé sur une gentoo et ça marchait bien malgré quelque coupures de jus, mais je faisais super gaffe à ne pas re-remplir les partitions.

la reiser4 m'a explosé (à ces débuts) dans les doigts sur un portable après coupure de jus prolongé et emerge -sync en cours. donc si on rajoute que cela n'est pas complétement supporté par un kernel presque vanilla, j'ai pas repris.

le jfs jamais testé.

l'ext3 pas grand chose à dire dessus il a l'air robuste et ses perfs sont meilleurs qu'il y a quelque temps.

la reiser est increvable, jusqu'ici. jamais de souci malgré des trucs hard: coupure de jus, remplissage total de / (il reste 3 octets de libre mais on démarre X sans problèmes, bon thunderbird il gueule) et bonnes performances donc pour l'instant j'y reste, même sur un portable.

voilà

----------

## kwenspc

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> @kwenspc: tu m'expliques ce que vient faire le swap avec ton fs? parce que tu dis que le swap est super lent avec la reiser mais je crois vraiment pas que tu ais un swap en reiser....
> 
> 

 

Peut-être ai-je mal dis la chose (sans doute même). Je sais que la swap n'est pas en reiserfs (ça serait nouveau ^^). Ce que veut dire, c'est que reiserfs sync beaucoup, ce qui occuppe le disque.

Et swapper est un travail lent et qui occupe à fond le disque.

Tu mets les deux : swap + au même moment sync reiserfs = lenteur puissance 10.   :Neutral: 

Bon quand je parle de swap je parle de "vrai" swap bien lourd genre 200 ou 300 Mo de ram à libérer. J'ai fais le test avec XFS depuis (sur la même machine) : le swap était certes lent mais pas autant que lorsque mes partitions étaient en reiserfs. La différence était même assez net.

----------

## daiji

Je me demandais, pour une portable, y a t'il un système de fichier qui n'accède pas trop souvent au disque, ou qui serait en tout cas plus adapté pour une cosommation éléctrique minimale ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *daiji wrote:*   

> Je me demandais, pour une portable, y a t'il un système de fichier qui n'accède pas trop souvent au disque, ou qui serait en tout cas plus adapté pour une cosommation éléctrique minimale ?

 

XFS pawaaa  ^^ (ou ext3 aussi). 

Enfin XFS semble un bon choix, je l'ai sur mon portable et ça tient le coup. Par contre, comme je le disais plus haut avec le software suspend 2 on peu avoir des surprises mais je parierais que ça vienne pas du fs donc quelque soit le FS on a des risques de merdes (trés trés rares tout de même).

----------

## daiji

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, comme je le disais plus haut avec le software suspend 2 on peu avoir des surprises mais je parierais que ça vienne pas du fs donc quelque soit le FS on a des risques de merdes (trés trés rares tout de même).

 

Mhh j'utilises suspend2, m'enfin ça peut valoir le coup d'essayer.. Quelle est la grande différence de XFS par rapport a ext3 p.ex?

----------

## kwenspc

XFS sync moins et est un poil plus performant (quoique mon experience d'ext3 remonte à pas mal de temps donc peut-être qu'ils sont comparables sur ce point)

Bon après XFS pour le mettre en place faut bien lire le man de mkfs.xfs  :Smile:   (pas mal d'option etc...).  pareil pour monter une partoche XFS.

Ce qui est bien c'est au boot : le montage est instantané et le check aussi (pas comme ext3 où on peut avoir parfois quelques petits ralentissement à ce moment précis)

Par contre question "consommation CPU" entre XFS et ext3 je pourrais pas te dire lequel semble le moins gourmand.

----------

## daiji

je vais me renseigner, ça m'intéresse !

Peut-être un petit test ces prochains jours   :Cool: 

----------

## truc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est à vous de parler, après le bip sonore...
> 
> 

----------

## nico_calais

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   
> 
> C'est à vous de parler, après le bip sonore...
> 
> 

----------

## Darkael

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> M'enfin.. pour le sujet en questio, je suis curieux.. c'est vrai quoi, le FS c'est aussi un sujet qui semble déchainer les passions, pourtant, j'ai essayer ext2/3, reiserfs, et XFS, puis un mélange de tout ça, mais honnetement, je ne vois pas à quoi vous vous rendez compte du changement  
> 
> 

 

Même si pour la plupart des opérations tu ne remarques pas la différence, il y a quand même des fois où c'est flagrant... 

Quelques exemples où tu peux remarquer des différences "à l'oeil nu":

-ext3 sans dir_index est très lent à lister un répertoire avec énormément d'entrées

-reiserfs et reiser4 sont très rapides avec les petits fichiers

-XFS est très lent par défaut quand il faut supprimer pleins de petits fichiers (ou un truc comme ça, je sais plus exactement)

-les vitesses de montage/démontage et de création peuvent varier beaucoup d'un fs à l'autre, surtout avec les grosses partoches

Mais sinon un filesystem c'est pas que des performances, faut pas oublier la stabilité, si on peut le redimensionner ou non, le support de l'ACL et des quotas, etc. qui varient d'un fs à l'autre.

----------

## Seginus

Dans mon cas, j'utilise généralement le même système de partitionnement :

1) 500 Mo /boot en ext2, parce que c'est le plus basique.

C'est peut-être beaucoup, mais vu que j'ai tendance à laisser trainer 2 ou 3 noyaux avant de les supprimer...

2) 1 Go de SWAP

3) 10 Go pour la racine en ReiserFS :

J'ai choisi ReiserFs pour le système car j'entendais souvent dire qu'il était plus rapide.

4) le reste pour le /home en Ext3

J'ai choisi ext3 pour le système parce que je crois que c'est dans les systèmes journalisés, le plus « stable » et celui qui a le plus d'outil permettant de récupérer les données en cas de gros pépin.

Donc voilà, pour le système, je privilégie plus la vitesse que la sécurité des données (dans le pire des cas, je réinstallerai) donc reiserfs, pour le home, je priviligie avant tout la sécurité des données donc ext3 (ce qui n'empache pas de faire des sauvegarde, on ne le répetera jamais assez).

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

Perso, j'ai commencé en Ext3. On m'avais dis que c'était un filesystem très stable (bien testé) avec pleins d'outils. Pour commencer c'est ce qui à été le plus simple.

Par la suite, j'en avais marre d'avoir le check des partitions, et j'avais envie de tester un autre FS, alors je me suis mis à ReiserFS.

inconvénients : j'ai effectivement un grattement au montage des partitions (c'est grave?), et le montage est sensiblement plus lent que pour l'ext3.

avantages :J'ai souvent eu des coupures de jus et reboot barbare, et jamais aucun problèmes avec ReiserFS. J'ai aussi l'impression que portage aime bcp plus ReiserFS que ext3.

j'aimerai bien tester d'autres FS, mais jusqu'à maintenant il y'a tjs qqch qui m'a retenu :

Reiser4 : chiant de patcher son kernel et j'ai vu quelques malheureux sur ce forum qui ont eu des mauvaises expériences, donc je laisse pour plus tard.

XFS : j'aimerai bien tester, mais on dirai qu'il supporte mal les reboot barbare.. peut-être quand j'aurai une machine plus puissante.

JFS : j'aimerai bien tester JFS, mais j'ai jamais trouvé de feedkback. J'ai l'impression que personne utilise ce FS, et j'attendais justement ce Débat pour voir les utilisateurs de JFS vanter ses mérites  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inconvénients : j'ai effectivement un grattement au montage des partitions (c'est grave?)
> 
> 

 

Non mais il semblerait que ça charge le disque à fond question travail. Je ne sais si ça peut avoir des effets à long terme mais rien que le bruit moi ça m'a lassé.

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avantages :J'ai souvent eu des coupures de jus et reboot barbare, et jamais aucun problèmes avec ReiserFS. J'ai aussi l'impression que portage aime bcp plus ReiserFS que ext3.
> 
> 

 

Ok, mais c'est quoi le rapport entre portage et ReiserFS/ext3 (mis à part le fait que ça doit être un peu plus rapide avec reiser vu qu'il gère mieux les ptits fichiers)

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> XFS : j'aimerai bien tester, mais on dirai qu'il supporte mal les reboot barbare.. peut-être quand j'aurai une machine plus puissante.
> 
> 

 

là encore où est le rapport  :Laughing: 

J'ai une machine bien moins puissante que la tienne qui tourne sous XFS sans problème! 

Pour ce qui est des reboot barabre par contre en effet : vu qu'il synchronise le FS bcp moinc souvent que d'autres (comme reiser par exemple) si tu crash avant qu'il ait synchronisé, alors les modifications de fichiers entre la dernière synchro et le crash peuvent être perdues.

Mais au fait, pourquoi est ce que tu fais de reboot barbare à la volée?  moi ça doit m'arriver genre 1 fois tous les 6 mois... 

(bon ok je suis pas en full ~x86, juste un fichier portage.keywords bien remplit)

----------

## kaworu

@kwenspc :

Effectivement, quand je me relis c'est pas clair  :Smile: 

Quand je suis passé de ext3 à ReiserFS j'ai trouvé qu'il y'avait une grande différence au niveau des emerge --sync.

pour XFS j'avais lu (pierreg) que XFS tournais mieux avec + de 512 de RAM  (pour la question de puissance).

J'ai souvent des reboot barbares (disons une fois par mois), parce que je joue un peu trop avec les drivers graphiques / xorg / l'hibernation mais je pense que si j'étais sous XFS, je ferai plus gaffe.

Je suis tenté là, surtout si ça fait moins travailler le disque...

----------

## Oupsman

Moi c'est !

ext2 pour le /boot

reiserfs pour tout le reste 

sauf

pour ma partition dédiée à mon domaine courrier, qui est en JFS.

Pourquoi ? Parce que je voulais tester ce FS, que je connais très bien puisqu'il est issu du monde professionnel de grosses babasses à quelques millions d'euros parfois. Et oui, origine IBM, utilisé depuis très longtemps ! J'ai jamais eu de crash avec ce FS, depuis que je l'utilise dans le monde pro.

----------

## Ey

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ok, mais c'est quoi le rapport entre portage et ReiserFS/ext3 (mis à part le fait que ça doit être un peu plus rapide avec reiser vu qu'il gère mieux les ptits fichiers)

 

Le /var/tmp en reiserfs ça évite d'avoir une partoche surdimentionnée. Ceux qui ont déjà essayé de compiler OOo sur une ext3 comprendront parfaitement de quoi je parle...

EDIT : Bon j'ai pas indiqué mes préférences mais au vue de la remarque précédente je crois qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de suspens...

Bon plus sérieusement, j'utilise beaucoup la reiser (3, j'ai aussi testé la 4), et en gros à part pour le cache openafs qui ne semble pas trop aprécier un fs != ext2, je n'utilise que ça.

Au passage j'en profite quand même pour rappeler quelques petites choses. /boot sur une partition dédiée ça n'apporte quelque chose que si vous avez un pentium 1 ou plus vieux... Ou alors un chipset IDE qui est technologiquement de la même génération...

Pour ceux qui utilisent grub, je leur ferait remarquer que grub est capable de lire sans problème les reiserfs, xfs, jfs ou autre... Après quitte à faire une partition /boot c'est clair que les journaux ou autre ne servent à rien du tout, donc tant qu'à faire pourquoi pas de l'ext2...

----------

## Scullder

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Perso, j'ai commencé en Ext3. On m'avais dis que c'était un filesystem très stable (bien testé) avec pleins d'outils. Pour commencer c'est ce qui à été le plus simple.
> 
> Par la suite, j'en avais marre d'avoir le check des partitions

 

On peut le désactiver avec tune2fs -c et -i, et le faire juste de temps en temps.

----------

## Ey

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> On peut le désactiver avec tune2fs -c et -i, et le faire juste de temps en temps.

 

Ou juste mettre le 6e champ du fstab à 0

----------

## Scullder

 *Ey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ou juste mettre le 6e champ du fstab à 0

 

J'ai fait les deux pour être sûr   :Very Happy: 

----------

## antoine_

Bon Kwenspc a réussit à me convaincre d'essayer XFS :o)

Je change de distrib sur mon fixe, je vais mettre mon / en XFS.

Par contre vous sembliez dire qu'il vallait mieux faire quelques réglages dessus. Vous avez où je pourrais trouver de la doc sur XFS ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> Bon Kwenspc a réussit à me convaincre d'essayer XFS )
> 
> Je change de distrib sur mon fixe, je vais mettre mon / en XFS.
> 
> Par contre vous sembliez dire qu'il vallait mieux faire quelques réglages dessus. Vous avez où je pourrais trouver de la doc sur XFS ?

 

Bon rapido, ce que je fais pour formater en xfs :

```

mkfs.xfs -l version=2,size=32m /dev/xxx

```

où /dev/xxx est à remplacé par le disque que tu souhaites formater. Un truc interessant aussi est qu'on peut mettre le "journal" des logs sur un autre disque. On peut alors trés bien concentrer tous les logs sur une même partition. Je pense que sur les disques haute performances ça peut avoir un interet d'avoir une partition au milieu du disque et d'y mettre les journaux. Enfin je ne l'utilise pas mais voilà l'option : on change -l version=2,soze=32m à -l version=2,size=32m,logdev=/dev/yyy   où là encore /dev/yyy est à remplacer par la partoche sur laquelle on veut mettre le journal de log.

Sinon pour monter pas de surprise, je reprends les options qu'Enlight m'a filé :

```

/dev/xxx               /<rep>           xfs     noatime,nodiratime,osyncisdsync         1 2

```

si on a placé le journal de log sur une autre partoche rien de plus simple :

```

/dev/xxx               /<rep>           xfs     noatime,nodiratime,osyncisdsync,logdev=/dev/yyy         1 2

```

Après niveau documentation :

- les pages de man

- http://www.tryxy.net/index.php/XFS

- http://www.linuxplusvalue.be/mylpv.php?id=13  (un peu vieux)

- http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/

- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfs

En espérant que ça interesse d'autres personnes.  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Sinon pour tous les FS sous linux, un ptit benchmark. Certes peu récent mais assez illustratif de ce qui a déjà été dit ici (JFS peu gourmand en cpu etc...) :

http://fsbench.netnation.com/

Sinon pour ceux qui voudraient avoir un FS crypté (jamais tenté l'experience personellement) :

http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/08/18/locking_up_linux-creating_a_cryptobook/index.html

----------

## salamandrix

Histoire de mettre ma pierre à l'édifice, pour le moment uniquement de l'ext3. À chaque fois que j'envisageais de repartitionner je me disais que j'allais tester un nouveau FS (reiserfs au début, reiser4 à sa sortie), et à chaque fois que j'ai modifié la table c'était sur un coup de tête, et en conséquence, dans la lancée, je suis resté à l'ext3... Difficile d'être critique en conséquence sur les systèmes de fichiers.

Cela dit, sur une station de travail personnelle, je me demande vraiment si le FS a une importance... On manipule aussi bien des petits fichiers, que des moyens, gros, voir très gros. Maintenant c'est vrai que si une partition est dédiée à la musique (=> fichiers de qq Mo), une autre à la vidéos (qq centaines de Mo, voir de l'ordre du Go) [c'est mon cas chez moi], un FS est peut-être plus adapté pour chacune d'entre-elles qu'un autre. Mais je ne me suis jamais penché sur la question.

----------

## Enlight

@ kwenspc, ça ce sont mes anciennes options, depuis j'utilise plutôt :

mkfs.xfs -i size=2048,maxpct=0 /dev/whatever # parfois je tweak aussi agcount/agsize mais y'a pas de règle générale.

sinon au mount : noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8,ihashsize=65536,inode64 # attention inode64 ne marche que sur les plateformes 64 bits et une fois que le fs a été monté avec cette option il faudrait l'utiliser à jamais (le mieux c'est du premier au dernier mount).

Sinon pour les benchs que j'ai fait, j'ai une préférence pour le log version 1, je vais demander aux devs ce qui change de l'un à l'autre tien.

Sinon ben xfs pawaaaa comme toujours, j'y reviendrais ;o)

----------

## Ezka

J'utilise reiserFS depuis pas mal de temps, aprés des crash du a une coupure de courant, un hard-reset ou quoi que ce soit j'ai jamais perdu mes données. J'ai plutot confiance en ce FS.

Niveau gratement du DD je sais pas trop, étant donnée que je met en veille les DD dt je ne me sert pas quand je bosse j'ai pas trop l'impression d'avoir trop de gratage.

----------

## guilc

Pour ma part, c'est reiserfs sur toutes mes partitions, sauf /boot qui reste en ext2.

Pourquoi reiserfs ? performance plus que correcte, gain de place par rapport a ext3 (et perfs aussi, surtout sur les gros répertoires blindés de fichiers). et je n'ai jamais perdu de données avec reiserfs (je peux pas en dire autant de ext3, avec son journal plus que perfectible d'après mon expérience : crash des libs de X, j'avais jamais vu ça...)

Le filesystem qui me bote le plus en ce moment : xfs. Mais je ne l'utilise pas car il manque un outil de réduction de partition (on ne peut qu'agrandir une partition...). J'utilise énormément LVM, et mes partitions sont sujettes à agrandissement/réduction de temps en temps. reiserfs remplit parfaitement sa mission, et le fait de ne pas pouvoir réduire une partition XFS est complètement rédhibitoire pour moi[/post]. Dommage, les quelques tests de perfs que j'avais fait étaient a l'avantage de xfs en terme de consommation CPU et grattage du dur...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Une petite comparaison.

----------

## _Seth_

Est ce que vous avez eu connaissance de cette bourde des dev de xfs(en anglais) ?

Pour ceux qui ne lise pas le Times dans le texte (parce que pour Shakespeare, faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties   :Very Happy:  ), grosso modo, il y a eu un petit bug dans le code de xfs contenu dans les noyau 2.6.17 (résolu depuis le 2.6.17.7) et a entrainé des erreurs (rares mais une bourde dans le FS ça ne fait jamais plaisir). Pour ajouter à la débacle, au moment où ce bug a été remarqué, xfs_repair était complètement dans le vent et ne pouvait pas corriger ce type d'erreur   :Laughing:  . Xfs_repair et le code de xfs du noyau ont été corrigé depuis, m'enfin c'est pas très rassurant (pour n'importe quel fs cela dit).

----------

## pathfinder

bien, ma petite contrib:

j avais tente il y a un moment 

/boot en ext2

/ en reiserfs car suivant plusierus (vieux) benchmarks, pour les petits fichiers, reiserfs etait tres bon a la recup.

/home en ext3 qui ma foi est tres bien

/multimedia (gros fichiers) en XFS.

j aimais, disons, la provenance de XFS...

bien, tout marchait parfaitement, mais un jour j ai lu que ext3 avait fait d enooormes progres niveau vitesse et que pas mal de mecs qui touchaient preferaient encore le ext3 au resierfs (je parle du 3 pas du 4). je prefere tout de meme reiserfs3 pour root.

La difference est que pour XFS a l epoque ou je l ai treste, il n y avait presque pas d options de montage, on ne pouvait pas faire GID ni UID et autres boulettes.

XFS est PARFAIT pour de gros fichiers (il supporte jusqu au TERA, bien plus que les 17 To que supporte reiserfs... j en souris encore... car c est pas demain que j uria un fichier de plu de 17 To...). PARFAIT veut dire qu il les gere tress bien.

Il est aussi tres rapide car il ne fragmente absolument pas (desole j ai plus les references, j ai simplement garde l info) MAIS du coup, si on efface un fichier, c est un GROS probleme car il n y a ABSOLUMENT pas moyen de le recuperer puisque c e st cet espace qui le premier sera utilise qd un nouveau fichier sera ecrit (c est un peu bizarre e que je dis, non?) D un autre cote, en ext3 ou en reiserfs, je suis incapable de recuperer un fichier que j ai efface... mais bon le gros probleme du XFS a l epoque est qu il supportait AFFREUSEMENT mal les pics de tension, et les coupures brusques. C 3est pourquoi j avais lu -et ca je crois que c est sur le manueo de gentoo- qu il fallait le munir d un onduleur ou APS ou SAP (je sais plus le terme) qui gereait ces trucs la: avec ca, tout roule parfaitement. et je suppose que maintenant les options dee montage sont plus importantes.

voila, les autres, il y a JFS d IBM, jamais encore tente. parfois certaines distribs ne le reconnaissaient pas, mais ca, avec le temps, ca s est arrange..

Desole de ne pouvoir fournir les liens, c etait il yu  a 2 ans, avant de choisir les systemes de fichiers. depuis je prefere reiserfs pour /, une boot separee en ext2 (je crois que niveau securtie elle est mieux que ext3... j en sais rien, pure speculation) et une home en ext3. Classique, quoi. Mes gros fichiers sont encore en ext3 car je n ai pas d onduleur. et j aime les options trres completes de ext3. Ainsi que explore2fs qui parfois aide depuis le cote obscur. (Tres rare, c est plutot de la flemme)

Bonne journee!

----------

## Trevoke

Il est pas bon ton lien pour la boite a idees, anigel!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429957.html

rho la la.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Anthyme

bon je donne mon avi même si le nombre de lecture diminu beaucoup en fin de page 2  :Laughing: 

J'ai beaucoup testé les FS pour essayer d'en tirer le meilleur et voici mes conclusions :

ext2 : tres basique mais parfait pour un /boot

ext3 : pas extraordinaire comme FS mais l'interet est de faire un dual boot avec windows et d'y acceder via ext2IFS sous windows, sinon c'est un FS sur...

reiserfs : surement mon préféré niveau perf (notement sur les petits fichiers) a utiliser sur /usr/portage et /var/ ... voir même direct sur /

reiser4 : evolution de reiserfs ? mwé bof j'ai pas vu enormement de gain ... j ai meme eu des pertes parfois (sur un raid logiciel par exemple) ... j'ai utilisé a une epoque sur /usr/portage mais maintenant je ne me casse plus la tete a patcher le noyau

xfs : Perf général moyenne mais sur les gros fichiers ou les fichiers accédé par plusieurs clients c'est tres éfficace donc serveur Web (ou ftp,...) ou partition de stockage

jfs : j'ai testé ... j'ai pas vu grand chose de remarquable ... il parrait que ca consome moins de CPU (d'apres ce que j ai lu en début de topic) ... mwé bof je pense pas que le manque de performances hardware aujourd hui soit dans le CPU ...

Voila c'etait mon avi et mes experience  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xfs : Perf général moyenne mais sur les gros fichiers ou les fichiers accédé par plusieurs clients c'est tres éfficace donc serveur [

 

Et pouratnt le seul capable de ne pas se faire complétement ridiculiser (par ridiculiser j'entends être environ 8 fois plus lent) par reiser4 sur un cp -a /usr/portage $wherever (sans les distfiles que du petit donc)

Après j'ai remarqué une chose étrange je suis parti pour une réinstall (un malheureux mkfs.reiserfs -f $monfichier qui je ne sais comment est devenu /dev/sda (qu'est ce qu'on peut être con à 4 heures du mat des fois! ))

bref si j'installe en x86 mon hdparm me jette un 51 Mo/s comme taux de transfert contre 46 en amd64, en revanche (et même sans utiliser l'option inode64) ben xfs performe mieux en amd64, je pense qu'il peut se permettre de passer les adresses par les registres ou quelque chose...

Sinon pour la délétion, pathfinder, ce n'es pas ça, le truc c'est que sous les fs aux designs plus anciens genre ext3 ou reiser-3.6, on garde trace de blocs via des maps, ça veut dire que dès le formatage, on sait où seront les inodes, sous xfs et r4, c'est plus souple, les inodes peuvent apparaître un peu partout et on en garde la trace au moyen de B-trees, niveau  design c'est carrément mieux, mais le souci c'est qu'en matière de délation ça aide pas (si si testez r4 est ultra lent en déletion comparé à r-3.6). Par contre le super avantage en amd64 et avec l'option inode64 (qui permet d'adresser les inodes sur 64 bits donc vraiment partout sur le disque) c'est qu'on peut avoir les inodes au plus proche des données, ça évite pas mal de seek.

edit : sinon _Seth_ le kernel n'était pas considéré fullstable non plus, mais un _vrai_ drame pour xfs à mon sens c'est ça : http://oss.sgi.com/archives/xfs/2006-08/msg00281.html mais bon ceux qui ont bougé chez redhat sont encore sur le chan et Nathan aussi et il m'a assuré qu'y avait plein de jeunes talentueux derrière, et que plein de goodies arrivent (comme les barrier depuis le 2.6.17).

bref voilà sinon comme dit je suis en pleine réinstall, j'ai tout mis en xfs sauf /usr/portage qui est en jfs noatime,nodiratime,nointegrity (i.e. pas de journal) et qui semble bien watter pour l'occase. Si avec le temps j'ai envie de la changer celle là j'aurais toujours le choix entre r4 ou un 3.6 noatime,nodiratime,notail,nolog (dans cette config r-3.6 est assez impressionant de vivacité des fois) mais bon... pas de journal quoi...Last edited by Enlight on Tue Sep 05, 2006 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sinon pour tous les FS sous linux, un ptit benchmark. Certes peu récent mais assez illustratif de ce qui a déjà été dit ici (JFS peu gourmand en cpu etc...) :
> 
> http://fsbench.netnation.com/

 

La version II du bench, plus récente et à mon avis encore plus claire ...

Etonnant de constater à quel point Reiser4 semble lent.

Finalement, ext3 s'en sort pas mal du tout !

[EDIT] Ah ben non, l'article que j'ai cité n'est pas la suite de celui de kwenspc  :Embarassed: 

En fait la première version se trouve ici

----------

## Enlight

Le problème de ce bench, c'est que 1 toutes les options sont ignorées ce qui est à l'avantage des fs qui en ont très peu (par exemple les cousins reiser ont des options permettant de réduire le temps de montage, ext3 peut avoir un dir_index etc...) et que la combinaison disque dur rapide CPU de la dernière guerre est à l'avantage des designs les plus classiques à la fat ext reiser-3.

Tien sinon je pensais juste à un truc, j'ai jamais trop trouvé de docs sur le design de JFS mais sachant qu'à la base c'est le FS d'OS/2, je suis le seul à m'être demandé si c'était pas le grand frère de NTFS?

----------

## kopp

Pour plussoyer ce que dit Enligth en défense du Reiser4 par rapport à ce benchmark: il est fait pour les grosses machines qui ont des processeurs avec des cycles souvent inutilisés qui peuvent se permettre les calculs nécessaires. Avec un processeur lent, c'est sur quíl en pati beaucoup plus que ceux qui sont moins axés sur les calculs lourds. Ceci avait été débattu, rabaché, trollé etc pendant longtemps à la sortie de ce benchmark sur le forum anglais et peut être même ici.

----------

## geekounet

Bon je prend le temps de répondre, même si je vais répéter ce qui a été dit avant.

Donc déjà, ext2 pour le /boot bien sûr, pas besoin de journalisation pour ça.  :Smile: 

A mes débuts sous Linux, j'utilisais du reiserfs, parce que j'ai lu que c'était bien, sans chercher plus loin ^^. J'ai dû rester avec pendant 1 an. Les perfs sont pas mauvaises, mais le montage est assez lent (bien que ça soit pas trop grave).

Ensuite j'ai tenté le reiser4 qq mois, jusqu'au jour où les partitions ont cassé. J'ai récupéré mes données et je suis revenu au reiserfs. Questions perfs, je n'ai plus trop de souvenirs, mais je sais que j'en était content  :Smile: 

Et pour l'install de mon laptop, j'ai choisi XFS et j'en lache plus  :Very Happy: . Rapide, efficace (avec les options kivonbien), montage instantané, customisable (même si j'ai pas encore trop fais joujou avec  :Razz: ).

Du coup, j'ai passé mon serveur qui était resté en reiserfs vers le XFS (à l'occasion d'un essai raté de FreeBSD entre 2), la même Gentoo (c'était un backup), j'ai bien vu une différence de perfs, lors des sync de portage par exemple ça va bien plus vite.

Sinon, j'ai du ext3 sur la ubuntu de ma maman, j'ai laissé le choix par défaut à l'installation, mais je n'ai pas d'avis dessus. Ça a l'air stable sans plus  :Razz: 

Et je pense un jour tester le JFS, on en dit que du bien.  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

>  500 Mo /boot en ext2, parce que c'est le plus basique. 

 

Ca me parait enorme. Mes noyaux font 1,5 MO chacun. 50 MO m paraissent suffisant.   :Wink: 

Je suis decidé à utiliser xfs sur mon nouveau portable. En plus, les risques d'arrets brutaux sont limités.

----------

## freezby

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je  viens d'installer une gentoo et en lisant ce debat je me suis décidé a utiliser le xfs.

J'aurais quelques petites questions supplémentaires :

1) je voudrais savoir ce que vous configurer comme options dans le noyau concernant le xfs, notamment l'option real time ( ou quelque chose comme ca, je n'ai de noyau sous la main).

2) j'ai lu dans un des posts que faire une partition /boot séparée n'etait pas forcement utile lorsqu'on a pas une vieille machine. Avoir une partition / unique en xfs est-il un bon choix?

Je vous remercie d'avance.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *freezby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) je voudrais savoir ce que vous configurer comme options dans le noyau concernant le xfs, notamment l'option real time ( ou quelque chose comme ca, je n'ai de noyau sous la main).
> 
> 

 

Je ne met que le support de base d'XFS dans le noyau (option CONFIG_XFS_FS), n'ayant ni besoin de la gestion des quotas ni des acl (je n'ai que des machines "persos" desktop avec seulement moi comme utilisateur)

Y a un "help" dans la config noyau je crois qu'elle est trés parlante au sujet de cette option. Personellement je ne l'ai pas encore testée, je pense que c'est reservée à des utilisations trés trés précises. Cependant faudrait voir si ça peut être utile pour un serveur de fichier avec partage via NFS. À creuser donc  :Smile: 

 *freezby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) j'ai lu dans un des posts que faire une partition /boot séparée n'etait pas forcement utile lorsqu'on a pas une vieille machine. Avoir une partition / unique en xfs est-il un bon choix?
> 
> 

 

Là encore tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu cherches à avoir avec ta machine. Le débat du partitionnement est sujet à controverses selon les utilisations. Certains trouvant leur bonheur avec une partoche pour chaque rep dans le root ou d'autre l'inverse.

Enfin si c'est une machine desktop basique (utilisation "normale" : internet, film etc...) voir un ptit serveur banale pour toi même alors oui le boot peut ne pas être séparé et tu peus te faire une seule grosse partoche si tu le souhaites.

Enfin sépares tout de même tes données personnelles : fais donc une partition pour /home malgré tout  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *freezby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) j'ai lu dans un des posts que faire une partition /boot séparée n'etait pas forcement utile lorsqu'on a pas une vieille machine. Avoir une partition / unique en xfs est-il un bon choix?
> 
> Je vous remercie d'avance.  

 

J'aimes bien avoir une partition boot séparée qui n'est pas montée automatiquement, j'y sauve aussi la config du kernel, comme ça tout ce qui concerne le kernel est à l'abrit d'une fausse manipulation.

----------

## nico_calais

Tu peux toujours faire une partition unique au début puis après un petit moment, si tu desires utiliser plusieurs partitions tu auras une idée des tailles dont tu auras besoin.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tien sinon je pensais juste à un truc, j'ai jamais trop trouvé de docs sur le design de JFS mais sachant qu'à la base c'est le FS d'OS/2, je suis le seul à m'être demandé si c'était pas le grand frère de NTFS?

 

JFS était utilisé par le vénérable OS/2, dans sa dernière version serveur et client, sortis en 1999 et 2000 respectivement, développée donc bien après la séparation entre IBM et Microsoft. Le FS historique de OS/2, c'est HPFS. Qui plus est, JFS est utilisé depuis AIX 3.1, sorti en 1991 si ma mémoire est bonne.

Précisions ici

----------

## kwenspc

Encore une erreur de wikipedia ou c'est moi :

```

XFS is the oldest journaling file system available for UNIX systems, and has a mature, stable and well-debugged codebase. Development of XFS was started by Silicon Graphics, in 1993

```

Selon eux XFS est le premier système de fichier journalisé...Or JFS (Journaled File System) est sorti en 91 sur AIX (que je sache AIX c'est de l'Unix...)

----------

## Anthyme

je me referrais bien un test sur XFS ... sur du raid5 vous pensez que ca serrai bon ? et sinon ca serai quoi les options "kivonbien"

merci !

----------

## truz

Perso j'aime bien reiser4 pour son silence, pour la fiabilité je ne peux pas juger, je n'ai pas encore eu de soucis (reboot violent, coupure de courant etc...). Il reste juste un truc, comment peut-on mettre des options "classiques" type uid=truc ou gid=chose au montage d'une partition en reiser4 ? j'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet dans mes recherches. Et tant qu'on y est, personne n'aurait de nouvelles sur le (prochain j'espère) support des ACL par reiser4 ?

Edit: j'ai eu testé XFS une fois, sur une partition dédiée au stockage de mp3. Mon DD faisait des bruits tellement bizarres, pas un simple grattage désagréable mais plutôt des "clongs" suivis de temps en temps d'un freeze du système que j'ai cru qu'il était en train de mourir. Je l'ai reformaté en reiser4 histoire de tester un dernier truc sur ce disque mourant, et là surprise il marche nikel ! Donc je sais pas si j'ai pas eu de chance, fais un truc qu'il fallait pas, ou que mon (vieux) DD ne supporte simplement pas XFS, mais une chose est sûre c'est qu'il ne reviendra pas avant un bon bout de temps  :Wink: 

Merci !

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Encore une erreur de wikipedia ou c'est moi :
> 
> ```
> 
> XFS is the oldest journaling file system available for UNIX systems, and has a mature, stable and well-debugged codebase. Development of XFS was started by Silicon Graphics, in 1993
> ...

 

Là sans le savoir tu viens de (re)lancer un des plus gros trolls du monde professionnel   :Laughing: 

Je précise que je suis admin AIX depuis 1998

----------

## pathfinder

attention pour la partition boot et root ensemble:

suppososn que tu aimes ta distro, mais que tu veux en installer une autre.

boot est la.

ok, ok...

mais supposons qu une distro est bugguee, ou condamnee, ou qu elle t enerve, te plait plus, t as plus d espace disque, ou tu veux tout simplement la reinstaller.

tu craches le / de cette distro. ok, ok.

et la, problemes si boot est pas separee:

si boot est dedans, tu as plus acces a tes partitions (et c est pour ca que je prefere GRUB, car il a un mini shell qui te permet d y AVOIR acces meme si tu craches le boot). avec lilo, t es simplement dans la merde (ou du moins il y a 2 ans c etait infaisable)

si boot est separee, grub est la, il te permet de booter sur ton autre distro, il passera simplement pas sur ton / formatte, mais tout le reste sera ok.

j aime bien avoir une boot separee. 128 Mo me sont amplement suffisants, je me trompe peut etre.

----------

## nico_calais

Tant que j'y pense, pour les gamers, vaut mieux un /var à 3GO. Je voulais installer america's army pour voir mais il fallait 2.5GO d'espace libre dans /var et j'ai que 2GO   :Crying or Very sad: 

Enfin bref, la gestion de l'espace disque ça s'apprend qu'avec des erreurs à la con comme celles là.

----------

## Ezka

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 128 Mo me sont amplement suffisants, je me trompe peut etre.

 

J'ai 24Mo de boot ... j'en utilise 6Mo   :Rolling Eyes:  avec grub, et 2 kernel gentoo. Avec 128 c'est presque de la place perdue.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Oupsman wrote:*   
> 
> Selon eux XFS est le premier système de fichier journalisé...Or JFS (Journaled File System) est sorti en 91 sur AIX (que je sache AIX c'est de l'Unix...) 
> ...

 

Je n'ai touché à AIX que le temps d'un stage, mais ça m'a laissé un assez mauvais souvenir. Enfin, c'est pas pire que HP-UX, cet OS de génie qui met les mots de passe dans /etc/passwd....

----------

## Syl20

S'ils sont en clair, c'est qu'il est mal paramétré.

----------

## Darkael

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> S'ils sont en clair, c'est qu'il est mal paramétré.

 

Il ne sont pas en clair, mais les hashs sont visibles par tous les utilisateurs, donc tout le monde à intérêt à avoir un mot de passe vraiment blindé. Et le seul moyen de régler ça c'est de passer en Trusted Mode, ce qui est peut-être encore pire.

D'après ce que j'ai lu, ils vont implémenter shadow dans la version 11iv3, mais ça me donne vraiment pas envie de revoir cet OS....

----------

## Enlight

Bon ben alors un truc N'utilisez _pas_ JFS avec l'option nointegrity, un power down pas souhaité et ça se monte même plus.

----------

## nico_calais

En ce moment je teste reiserfs jusqu'à ses limites. Depuis ce week-end, j'ai eu 5 coupures de courant et à chaque fois, gentoo a rebooté sans problème.

----------

## truc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon ben alors un truc N'utilisez _pas_ JFS avec l'option nointegrity, un power down pas souhaité et ça se monte même plus.

 

 :Very Happy: 

nointegrity

qui en voudrait toutes façons?  :Laughing: 

----------

## pathfinder

je plussoie pour reiserfs:

j ai eu au moins 4 coupures brusques de courant en 2 jours (enormes orages)

et tout est correct. remarque, je crois qu avec un fs decent, c est bon. ext3 aussi est bien passe.

----------

## Enlight

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Bon ben alors un truc N'utilisez _pas_ JFS avec l'option nointegrity, un power down pas souhaité et ça se monte même plus. 
> 
> nointegrity
> 
> qui en voudrait toutes façons? 

 

les mêmes ue ceux qui veulent nolog sur un reiser-3.6, où ceux qui utilisent ext2, ceux qui l'utilisent sur une partition qui ne contient pas de données sensibles /usr/portage dans mon cas. le truc c'est que je pensais au pire perdre des fichiers, pas qu'elle ne serait plus montable. Par contre en presque deux ans de XFS et avec plein de coupures de courant, ben jamais de perte.

edit : sinon extrait d'une discussion avec un ancien dév d'XFS qui bosse sur ext3 maintenant :

 *Quote:*   

> Enlight_uni mmmh and how would you compare xfs & ext3 design?
> 
> sandeen one scales better than the other
> 
> Enlight_uni I thought ext3 was much more old style
> ...

 

----------

## Oupsman

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  *Oupsman wrote:*   
> 
> Selon eux XFS est le premier système de fichier journalisé...Or JFS (Journaled File System) est sorti en 91 sur AIX (que je sache AIX c'est de l'Unix...) 
> ...

 

là je suis complètement OFF, mais j'aimerais savoir pourquoi tu as un assez mauvais souvenir d'AIX, et surtout quelle version t'a torturé  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

Salut à tous !

De retour de vacances, je pête le feu. Et pour vous le prouver ça va flammer !!!

Ici (amd64 depuis peu) et au taf c'est full reiser4 (sauf /boot qui est en ext2). Jamais aucun problème ! Et pourtant des coupures de jus il y en a eu un sacré paquet au taf (refaire l'ensemble de l'électricité dans de vieux bâtiments dont les plans de câblages sont perdus depuis longtemps ça aide bien   :Twisted Evil:  ). Avant c'était reiserfs3.6 à la place de reiser4 (parce que dans le handbook c'était marqué qu'il était bien  :Rolling Eyes:  et oui, bête et discipliné  :Wink:  ).

Pourquoi reiser4 ?? Parce que dans le principe il me plait : les pcs qu'on nous vend (et qu'on achète : bête et discipliné je vous ai dit) sont surpuissants pour des besoins "desktop" normaux (sans longhorn quoi) : internet, traitement de texte, multimédia ... pourquoi dès lors ne pas utiliser cette puissance "inutile" (puisqu'inutilisée) pour améliorer les perfs du truc le plus lent sur un pc : les accès disques. Ainsi, reiser4 nécessite un cpu "couillu" pour livrer tout son potentiel ! Ce principe a donc de l'avenir.

Deuxièmement, reiser4 est modulaire : ce qui veut dire qu'il est évolutif et devrait intégrer de nombreuses features optionnelles pour l'adapter au mieux de nos besoins (oui oui comme un kernel linux). Le crytcompress doit permettre de réduire la taille des fichiers et donc nécessiterait moins "d'accès disque" pour les écrire/lire/modifier en utilisant des cycles cpu en contrepartie. Mais ça n'est qu'un exemple et il ne l'imposera pas.

Pour finir, oui, reiser4 n'est pas dans les vanilla-sources. Qui utilise les vanilla ici ? Parce que notre ami du forum LostControl maintient et met un disposition un ebuild patché avec entre autre le support du reiser4. Ça n'est donc pas plus compliqué d'installer un cj-sources (reiser4) qu'un gentoo-sources.

Et ceux qui râlent parce que reiser4 n'est pas inclus dans le noyau (bon, c'est vrai ça me saoûle aussi, mais visiblement ça n'est pas pour demain   :Confused:   ) et qui patchent leur vanilla avec du ck me font doucement rigoler (ils se reconnaitront).   :Razz: 

PS : ceci est un flamming amical pour me rappeler à votre bon souvenir   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   
> 
> Je n'ai touché à AIX que le temps d'un stage, mais ça m'a laissé un assez mauvais souvenir. Enfin, c'est pas pire que HP-UX, cet OS de génie qui met les mots de passe dans /etc/passwd.... 
> ...

 

Le truc c'est qu'à chaque fois que je cherchais à mettre en place quelque chose (mon stage concernait la sécurité Unix), AIX posait problème la plupart du temps... Bon, faut dire que j'avais adopté une approche open-source ce qui était peut-être pas idéal avec des Unix proprios, mais voilà quoi. Sinon pour les versions c'était diverses versions  4.x et 5.x (c'était le bordel là où j'ai travaillé). Et puis aussi j'ai pas trop aimé la configuration par le GUI (smit) qui cache les commandes manuelles, elles-mêmes imbitables et mal documentées

Peut-être que si on le connait plus, AIX est un bon OS, mais bon ce que j'ai vu ne m'a donné envie d'approfondir...

----------

## Darkael

Oh, et pour revenir aux filesystems, pour ceux qui utilisent XFS: il faut éviter de l'utiliser avec un kernel 2.6.17 (du moins jusqu'à 2.6.17.7 ou quelque chose du genre). J'en ai fait la désagréable expérience tout à l'heure, il y a un bug dans le 2.6.17 qui peut donner des erreurs de filesystems. C'est résolu en réparant avec xfsprogs >=2.8.10 et en retournant au kernel 2.6.16, mais ça m'a donné des frayeurs.

Donc si suite à ce thread vous avez testé XFS, que vous utiliser un noyau 2.6.17 et que quelque chose à foiré, ce n'est pas forcément parce que XFS est mauvais  :Very Happy: 

[EDIT] Ils en parlent dans la FAQ officielle:

http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/faq.html#dir2

----------

## Ey

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Le truc c'est qu'à chaque fois que je cherchais à mettre en place quelque chose (mon stage concernait la sécurité Unix), AIX posait problème la plupart du temps... Bon, faut dire que j'avais adopté une approche open-source ce qui était peut-être pas idéal avec des Unix proprios, mais voilà quoi. Sinon pour les versions c'était diverses versions  4.x et 5.x (c'était le bordel là où j'ai travaillé). Et puis aussi j'ai pas trop aimé la configuration par le GUI (smit) qui cache les commandes manuelles, elles-mêmes imbitables et mal documentées

 

Sur la doc je trouve qu'IBM se débrouille quand même pas mal avec la doc AIX en ligne. Après c'est clair que les loadable authentication modules c'est un peu lourdo, et que PAM est un peu différent.

----------

## Enlight

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Oh, et pour revenir aux filesystems, pour ceux qui utilisent XFS: il faut éviter de l'utiliser avec un kernel 2.6.17 (du moins jusqu'à 2.6.17.7 ou quelque chose du genre). J'en ai fait la désagréable expérience tout à l'heure, il y a un bug dans le 2.6.17 qui peut donner des erreurs de filesystems. C'est résolu en réparant avec xfsprogs >=2.8.10 et en retournant au kernel 2.6.16, mais ça m'a donné des frayeurs.
> 
> Donc si suite à ce thread vous avez testé XFS, que vous utiliser un noyau 2.6.17 et que quelque chose à foiré, ce n'est pas forcément parce que XFS est mauvais 
> 
> [EDIT] Ils en parlent dans la FAQ officielle:
> ...

 

Yep mais je crois qu'aucun n'a été marqué stable par gentoo avant cette révision. Par contre à partir du 17 on devrait avoir la nouvelle option barrier qui devrait permettre d'utiliser les cahes d'écriture correctement pour plus de perfs et de sécurité... enjoy!

D'ailleurs comme il y('a plein de goodies à venir je me demande si je vais pas un jour me faire un ebuild pour chopper leur version des sources avant les merges officiels.

----------

## anigel

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   C'est à vous de parler, après le bip sonore... 
> 
> Bon, y'a que moi que ça a fait rire ça, ou quoi?

 

Non non, je te rassure, ça m'a fait marrer aussi... Mais je sais pas si c'est bien sain, en y repensant  :Laughing:  !

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Il est pas bon ton lien pour la boite a idees, anigel!
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429957.html
> 
> rho la la.  

 

Et voilà, on nous presse pour avoir des débats, et paf, on fait des bêtises !

Mais revenons à nos moutons...

Comme pas mal d'entre vous, il fut un temps où je touchais un peu à tout. Entre autres, à l'époque de gloire de reiserfs, j'avais réussi à bousiller une partoche utilisateur (pas bien important : à peine 2000 comptes sur la partoche). Et bien, malgré des heuresde sueur, je n'ai jamais réussi à récupérer un seul octet. Heureusement que j'avais une sauvegarde en tar.bz2 sur une autre machine, sinon je me faisais petit-suicider je crois... J'avais contacté à l'époque quelques personnes plus velues que moi sur ce filesystem, et la réponse avait été invariablement identique : si c'est crashé, reformate !

Forcément, ça fait réfléchir... C'est à peu près à la même époque que j'ai commencé aussi à travailler avec FreeBSD, et son filesystem UFS. C'est aussi à ce moment que j'ai découvert les outils dump et restore (merci S_Oz). Nous avions là un filesystem stable, journalisé, et avec des outils de sauvegarde / restauration à la fois légers, pratique, et très puissants. Puis ext3 est arrivé, et même si ce n'est pas celui qui caracole en tête des benchs, il marche, tout simplement.

Il faut savoir que lorsqu'on parle de ext2 et d'ext3, on parle en fait du même filesystem : leur structure est strictement identique. Notez d'ailleurs que vous pouvez tout à fait monter une partition ext3 avec un mount -t ext2. Il est donc plutôt normal que leurs perfs soient également semblables.

Bref, lorsque je fais un /boot séparé (ça m'arrive une fois par tranche de 10 ans...), il est en ext2 (inutile de perdre une place inutile avec un journal ext3).

Pour tout le reste, c'est systématiquement ext3. J'ai pu comparer les perfs avec reiserfs, ou avec JFS, mais la différence, même si elle est réelle, n'est jamais telle qu'elle puisse justifier le risque de la perte de données. Et l'expérience m'a prouvé, encore très récemment, qu'on ne récupère souvent rien sur un reiserfs foireux. Ces dernières années, j'ai eu plusieurs crashs disques, certains plus méchants que d'autres. Je n'ai jamais rien pu récupérer sur du reiserfs corrompu. en revanche, je me suis toujours débrouillé avec ext3. On trouve des outils professionnels en cas de pépins, et rien que ça, ça vaut de l'or.

A mon avis, le choix du filesystem dépend aussi de la criticité des données hébergées. Aujourd'hui, même si je continue à utiliser ext3, je pourrais très bien switcher sur un autre filesystem : chacune de mes machines est sauvegardée régulièrement sur 3 de ses consoeurs... Avec ça, si j'arrive à perdre des données, c'est que j'y mets vraiment du mien, non ?  :Laughing: 

Par contre, il est vrai que la série des ext* a un gros point noir : le check disk régulier... Un exemple tout bête : si comme moi, vous installez une gentoo, mais que vous oubliez de fixer le password root, puis que vous vous rendez compte que vous avez oublié d'installer le client DHCP, puis que vous vous apercevez qu'il manque une option dans votre noyau, puis que... <insérez ici ce que vous voudrez>, alors j'ai une solution (à utiliser avec prudence et discernement, tout de même).

```
tune2fs -c 64 -i 365 /dev/mapartoche
```

Avec ça, la partition en question ne sera plus vérifiée que tous les 64 montages (en gros, pour moi, 5 ou 6 fois par an pour une machine d'usage courant). Et rien que ça, ça change la vie  :Wink:  !

Sinon, pour apporter ma pierre à l'édifice du "pourquoi un boot de 128 Mo", et bien j'y ai trouvé très récemment un avantage très pratique... Une ligne de crontab, et paf : tous les fichiers de conf de /etc dans un tbz2 bien à l'abri dans /boot (lequel n'est pas monté automatiquement).

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Qui utilise les vanilla ici ?

 

Euh... Je connais un mec, qui tient vachement à ses données, et à la stabilité de son système...  :Wink: 

Et, pour en terminer avec ce post, je vous rappele que pour bien choisir les débats, on a besoin de vous ! N'hésitez pas à donner votre avis !

----------

## Oupsman

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et puis aussi j'ai pas trop aimé la configuration par le GUI (smit) qui cache les commandes manuelles,
> 
> 

 

La touche F6 aurait été ton amie sur ce coup là

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  elles-mêmes imbitables et mal documentées
> 
> 

 

La commande man, quand les pages man sont installées, fonctionne bien aussi

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peut-être que si on le connait plus, AIX est un bon OS, mais bon ce que j'ai vu ne m'a donné envie d'approfondir...

 

Effectivement, les débuts sous AIX sont assez laborieux en général. Mais quand on connait un peu la touche F6 sous smit, on gagne du temps et on peut scripter facilement.

Pour revenir dans le sujet, je vais probablement essayer de jouer un peu avec XFS sur le serveur XEN que je suis en train de monter. Eh oui, un billet sur le blog d'Anigel m'a donné envie d'essayer aussi. Et comme je connais bien cette technologie sous ... AIX, je veux essayer aussi sous Linux. P'tet que je ferais un billet sur mon blog pour comparer les deux approches.

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ici (amd64 depuis peu) et au taf c'est full reiser4

  *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour tout le reste, c'est systématiquement ext3

 

Alors là, si même les modos ne sont pas d'accord entre eux, où va-t-on ?  :Laughing: 

Plus sérieusement, j'attendais beaucoup de ce thread pour éventuellement switcher vers ZE fs idéal et incontournable.

Finalement, il semble ressortir que le troll n'aime pas ce thread et qu'il n'y aura pas de guerre du fs : chacun d'eux a ses avantages et ses inconvénients mais aucun ne sort du lot de manière décisive, universelle et indiscutable.

Chacun a exposé les raisons de son choix mais - est-ce une impression - avec peu de conviction : j'ai  vu très peu d'envolées lyriques pour défendre son fs fétiche bec et ongles !

Bien entendu, les gentooïstes sont des gens posés et raisonnables mais tout de même, j'espérais un peu plus de passion !

Comme beaucoup ici, j'ai tâté de plusieurs fs au cours de mes 10+ années de Linux.

Au tout début, c'était ext2 car il n'existait pas grand-chose d'autre de suffisamment abouti.

Ensuite, j'ai utilisé reiserfs sous SuSE;

et puis xfs sous Gentoo car dans le handbook-1.quelque_chose, c'était le fs préconisé avant qu'il ne tombe en disgrâce pour je ne sais plus quelle raison. (comme dit yoyo : bête et discipliné !  :Wink:  )

Finalement, je n'avais pas grand-chose a reprocher ni à reiserfs ni à xfs si ce n'était le manque d'outils et leur côté quelque peu "expérimental" pour l'époque et qui avait pour conséquence de ne pas être inclus dans toutes les disquettes de dépannage.

Ce que j'aimais bien par contre, c'était l'absence de fsck systématique et agaçant lors des démarrages.

Dès sa sortie "officielle", je suis finalement venu à ext3, pour le sentiment rassurant qu'il procurait (à tort ou à raison) puisque entièrement compatible avec ext2 et bénéficiant des mêmes outils.

Et comme je déteste définitivement les fsck automatiques, qui tombent toujours au plus mauvais moment et me rappellent par trop un certain scandisk, j'ai encore été plus loin qu'anigel :

```
 tune2fs -c0 -i0
```

Mais bon, ce n'est évidemment pas à conseiller (faites ce que je dis et pas ce que je fais !  :Wink:  )

Bien sûr, je n'utilise pas mon système dans un cadre "pro" mais, malgré tout, c'est parce que quelque-chose me ronge quand même la conscience que j'espérais trouver ici la réponse définitive à mon malaise  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

J'ai installé sur mon nouveau pc une jfs, et je doit dire que j'en étais très content => performances relativement (très) bonne !

Puis j'ai redémaré mon pc au "reboot button"  :Smile: 

Et c'est le drame ! J'ai été obligé de booter sur un livecd puis mkfs.jfs -pavf /dev/sda2. Puis un remount, resultat j'ai fais un tar.bz2 de mon / puis j'ai changé de système de fichier pour xfs. J'ai tout décompressé mergé et configuré ce qui va bien.

Et pour l'instant ça roule  :Smile:   :Wink: 

Je crois ne jamais revenir sur jfs.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Enlight

c'est fsck.jfs que tu as fait, non? Tu utilisais l'option nointegrity ou pas? Parceque je sais pas si tu as lu mais il m'est arrivé la même chose et je ne savais pas sur qui mettre la faute, le fs en soi, ou l'option.

Sinon moi des hard reboot en xfs j'en ai mangé... j'ai toujours rien perdu.

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> c'est fsck.jfs que tu as fait, non?

 

Heu oui biensur :p je me suis trompé.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu utilisais l'option nointegrity ou pas? Parceque je sais pas si tu as lu mais il m'est arrivé la même chose et je ne savais pas sur qui mettre la faute, le fs en soi, ou l'option.
> 
> 

 

Ma ligne était : 

```
/dev/sda7               /               jfs             noatime         0 1
```

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Sinon moi des hard reboot en xfs j'en ai mangé... j'ai toujours rien perdu.

 

J'ai rien perdu, après mon check j'ai récupéré TOUT mon système et ensuite je l'ai remis tel quel sur XFS sur la même partoche  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

J'ai une petite question qui touche quasiment tous les FS : quel doit être l'espace disque libre minimum pour que le FS fonctionne correctement ? En reformulant, faut-il que je garde toujours ma partoche [ext,reiserfs, xfs,jfs,...] en dessous de 80% d'occupation pour qu'elle fonctionne correctement ?

Il me semble avoir lu cette info quelque part mais je ne me souviens plus où exactement, et il me semblait que les resultats différaient tout de même pas mal. Surtout quand les partoches sont enormes, 5% ça fait pas mal de Mo ou de Go.

EDIT : petites fautes.

----------

## antoine_

J'avais lu sur un blog anglophone une explication sur la fragmentation des fichiers sur Linux.

Une des conclusions était que tant que la partition avant pas mal d'espace de libre, soit jusqu'à 80% environ pour les tests effectués, la fragmentation des fichiers était faible. Au delà on avait effectivement une baisse significative des performances des accès disques, surtout sur les fichiers de taille importante.

A mon avis ce pourcentage n'est pas forcément constant. Sur une grosse partition tu auras quand même plus de facilités à loger un fichier de plusieurs blocs en les gardant côte à côte.

----------

## Enlight

ça depends comment le système de fichiers garde trace de l'espace libre, tu peux très bien avoir le premier fichier écrit sur une partition qui sera totalement fragmenté. C'estpour ça que les delayed allocations ont été inventées, elles permettent de ne jamais avoir de fragments plus petits que le cache RAM du FS (tant qu'il y'a de la place sur le disque bien sûr).

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour les amoureux de ReiserFS. Ce système de fichiers semblent avoir atteint le stade "agonie". Peu de développeurs. Bientôt plus. Même OpenSuse qui l'utilisait par défaut depuis 7 ans va l'abandonner pour... ext3 ! Je vous invite à lire ceci pour les détails techniques.

----------

## guilc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour les amoureux de ReiserFS. Ce système de fichiers semblent avoir atteint le stade "agonie". Peu de développeurs. Bientôt plus. Même OpenSuse qui l'utilisait par défaut depuis 7 ans va l'abandonner pour... ext3 ! Je vous invite à lire ceci pour les détails techniques.

 

Bah en meme temps, c'est un FS stable et mature, pas besoin d'avoir des tonnes de devs dessus. Ca marche sabs le bidouiller, c'est plutot un signe de qualité je dirais  :Wink: 

Et le support Suse de ReiserFS, c'est pas trop une référence : ils n'ont jamais été foutu de le faire marcher correctement dans leurs kernels (une limite bizarre a 2Go sur reiserfs 3.6, alors qu'il gère quelques tera par exemple, j'ai jamais compris pourquoi...)

Après, pas mal des arguments que SuSE utilise dans ce papier sont pas mal discutables et trollifiques...

Bref, pas de quoi fouter un chat  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bref, pas de quoi fouter un chat 

 

D'ailleurs, gaffe : je tire à vue !   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## PabOu

le sujet s'épuise, je vote pour l'apparition du prochain DOW !

----------

## Scullder

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> le sujet s'épuise, je vote pour l'apparition du prochain DOW !

 

+1, mais je réalimente un peu le troll avec une discussion trouvée sur linuxfr :

http://zork.net/~nick/mail/why-reiserfs-is-teh-sukc

 *Quote:*   

> Theodore Ts'o wrote:
> 
> > For a very good time, create a few dozen files containing images of
> 
> > reiserfs filesystems on a reiserfs (scratch) filesystem, and force an
> ...

 

A part ça, le premier message de cette discussion me conforte dans mon choix d'ext3 pour sa fiabilité.

----------

## pathfinder

c est bien ce qu il me semblait pour XFS: il FAUT un UPS. a tout prix, sinon on a de grandes chances de perdre des donnees.

merci pour ce lien, c est hyper interessant, meme si c est tres technique. on voit que c est mit, quoi...

bon, sinon, pour ext3, c est aussi ce que j avais posté sans trop savoir pourquoi: on m avait dit (les informaticiens de l Imperial College) que du tres bon boulot avait ete refait avec ext3 et qu il etait tres bien, que bcp le preferaient a reiserfs.

je suppose que les raisons sont dans ce post.

entre nous, si c est une adresse bidon et un delire d un allume, pour moi c est pareil, car je suis oblige de le croire, je vais pas verifier ces dires, et ne saurais meme pas comment m y prendre...

mais je confirme que dans une autre institution de gros niveau il y avait exactement le meme discours, meme si dans mon post je disais que ces infos dataient de 2004 et que des choses  pouvaient changer.

----------

## Scullder

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> c est bien ce qu il me semblait pour XFS: il FAUT un UPS. a tout prix, sinon on a de grandes chances de perdre des donnees.

 

Ah ouai faut que j'en achète un  :Smile: 

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> merci pour ce lien, c est hyper interessant, meme si c est tres technique. on voit que c est mit, quoi...
> 
> bon, sinon, pour ext3, c est aussi ce que j avais posté sans trop savoir pourquoi: on m avait dit (les informaticiens de l Imperial College) que du tres bon boulot avait ete refait avec ext3 et qu il etait tres bien, que bcp le preferaient a reiserfs.
> ...

 

Bah ouai, mais on peut toujours trouver des articles de vulgarisation pour comprendre.

A part ça, ext4 released : 

http://www.kr.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.19-rc1/2.6.19-rc1-mm1/announce.txt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Added the ext4 filesystem.  Quick usage instructions:
> 
>   - Grab updated e2fsprogs from
> ...

 

hop :

* http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_ext4_filesystem_has_been_released

* http://linuxfr.org/2006/07/01/21043.html

* http://osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15053

Au passage on remarque que Théodore Ts'o est un des mainteneurs d'ext2/3 (d'où le post technique que j'ai passé juste avant  :Wink:  )

Bon je sais pas si on en a vraiment l'utilité avec nos petits disques durs ^_^

Sinon, je sais pas si on en a parlé ici, ZFS, ça a l'air _excellent_. A lire ici, c'est complexe (et je me sens pas de faire un résumé vu que j'ai déjà eu du mal à comprendre) :

* http://www.sun.com/2004-0914/feature/

C'est censé être porté pour Linux un de ces jours  :Smile: 

----------

## kaworu

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, je sais pas si on en a parlé ici, ZFS, ça a l'air _excellent_. A lire ici, c'est complexe (et je me sens pas de faire un résumé vu que j'ai déjà eu du mal à comprendre) :
> 
> * http://www.sun.com/2004-0914/feature/
> ...

 

Salut !

Pour ZFS ça m'étonne que ce soit porté d'ici tôt, vu que la licence que SUN a mis dessus n'est pas compatible avec la GPL donc pas de support ZFS dans le kernel. Et bon, pour nos humbles machines, je crois pas que ce soit nécessaire ni performant  :Wink: 

(cf wikipéida)

----------

## titoucha

C'est vrai qu'ayant lu les spécifications de zfs, je pense que le commun des mortels n'en a pas vraiment besoin et en plus il faut voir la charge que cela induit sur le processeur.

----------

## Enlight

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> c est bien ce qu il me semblait pour XFS: il FAUT un UPS. a tout prix, sinon on a de grandes chances de perdre des donnees.
> 
> 

 

Ouais alors faut quand même calmer le truc : tu risques de "perdre" le fichiers ouverts en écriture et modifiés depuis moins de 3 secondes. et encore ces 3 secondes peuvent être changées via un sysctl.

Après comme dit avec XFS tu peux avoir un fichier "zeroed" par mesure de sécurité, tandis qu'avec reiser-3.6 tu risques de te retrouver avec un fichier "batard" avec certains blocs updatés et pas d'autres. Quand a ext3 qui semble miraculeusement à l'abris de ce problème, ce n'est vrai qu'avec le mode data=ordered, en data=writeback, les risques sont strictement les mêmes qu'avec reiser-3.6.

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai trouvé cette nouvelle toute fraîche concernant Hans Reiser. Pas grand chose à voir avec l'informatique toutefois si ce n'est qu'il est le créateur du système de fichiers éponyme.

----------

## Enlight

tien juste pour nourrir le troll :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enlight_uni>	Hi!
> 
> 	<sandeen>	yo
> ...

 

comme dit précédement, le dénommé sandeen travaille sur ext4 et catinhat sur GFS, tous deux sont d'anciens devs de xfs...

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

c'est franchement à côté et du style TF1  :Confused: 

Fin de reiser 4?

Si notre Américain-francophone avait plus de bille ,çà serait bien

----------

## Scullder

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> bonsoir,
> 
> c'est franchement à côté et du style TF1 
> 
> Fin de reiser 4?
> ...

 

Bah, c'est peut-être pas encore le moment de se poser ce genre de question, faut voir comme l'affaire évolue, pour le moment, Hans Reiser n'est pas coupable (présomption d'innocence). Ca fait un peu bizarre de mettre la vie d'une personne et un système de fichier sur le même niveau d'importance. o_O

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour continuer sur le futur des ReiserFS, voici un article plus complet.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je me permets de déterrer ce vieux débat pour vous faire part de quelques articles intéressant concernant les systèmes de fichiers du futur : ext4, Samba4 et ZFS (qui pour l'instant n'existe que sur Solaris). En bonus, un benchmark comparant ext3, ext4 et Reiser4.

----------

## Enlight

Ce bench ext4 VS reiser4 ne reflete vraiment pas ce que j'ai cçonstaté de mes yeux, j'ai trouvé ext4 vraiment pas terrible, et R4 le métait vraiment misérable. De plus le choix de l'iosched est assez connu pour marcher correctement avec ext et mettre les autres fs dans la semoule.

Pour le sequential write supérieur aux valeurs hdparms, il faudra que les gars m'expliquent, et pour l'explication apr les delayed allocations :

1) non ça ne peut pas expliquer ça,

2) Reiser 4 aussi à les delayed allocations

----------

## kwenspc

Faire un benchmark maintenant est un peu précipité je pense. Tout comme Reiser 4, il a fallut quelques mois d'adaptations et d'experience ce le FS pour pouvoir maitriser la bête et tirer parti de ses facultés.

Pour ext4, tout n'est pas terminé, implémenté, optimisé et les outils autour encore moins.

À prendre avec des pincettes donc

----------

## anigel

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour ext4, tout n'est pas terminé, implémenté, optimisé et les outils autour encore moins.

 

C'est un euphémisme : la branche de développement a été ouverte il y a un gros mois, et rien de ce qui fera d'ext4 la nouvelle génération de filesystem n'est encore au point. Faire un benchmark maintenant, c'est un peu comme lancer un comparatif automobile tracteur / Porsche. Peu de surprises à prévoir... 

... Tracteur rulez  :Wink:  !

----------

## Enlight

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Pour ext4, tout n'est pas terminé, implémenté, optimisé et les outils autour encore moins. 
> 
> C'est un euphémisme : la branche de développement a été ouverte il y a un gros mois, et rien de ce qui fera d'ext4 la nouvelle génération de filesystem n'est encore au point. Faire un benchmark maintenant, c'est un peu comme lancer un comparatif automobile tracteur / Porsche. Peu de surprises à prévoir... 
> 
> ... Tracteur rulez  !

 

Oui, mais il faut savoir, que l'ext4 actuel c'est un remasterisation de patchs pour ext3 qui existaient déjà du temps du 2.6.11. Et a priori, ceux qui viennent d'arriver sur le projet ext4 m'ont confié que bosser sur une base ext3 c'est à se suicider.

A ce sujêt j'ai appris que reiserfs est né car Hans n'arrivait pas à faire accepter ses patchs pour ext2 (ext3 nétait aps sorti a priori)

----------

## kwenspc

Enlight tu vas finir par devenir expert es-FS si tu continus  :Laughing: 

je savais pas tout ça tiens. Pourquoi n'ont ils pas plutôt préférés réecrire totalement ext4 dans ce cas?  :Neutral:  Des fois mieux vaut tou réecrire et repartir sur du neuf que de bidouiller sur du vieux bancale.

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Enlight tu vas finir par devenir expert es-FS si tu continus 
> 
> je savais pas tout ça tiens. Pourquoi n'ont ils pas plutôt préférés réecrire totalement ext4 dans ce cas?  Des fois mieux vaut tou réecrire et repartir sur du neuf que de bidouiller sur du vieux bancale.

 

Je sais pas trop comment s'est prise la décision, j'avais même entendu qu'il était question à un moment de forker reiser4, après e sais aps si la source est fiable.

----------

## _droop_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Enlight tu vas finir par devenir expert es-FS si tu continus 
> 
> je savais pas tout ça tiens. Pourquoi n'ont ils pas plutôt préférés réecrire totalement ext4 dans ce cas?  Des fois mieux vaut tou réecrire et repartir sur du neuf que de bidouiller sur du vieux bancale.

 

Ils veulent garder la compatibilité ascendante : pouvoir monter les ext3 en ext4...

----------

## kwenspc

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Enlight tu vas finir par devenir expert es-FS si tu continus 
> 
> je savais pas tout ça tiens. Pourquoi n'ont ils pas plutôt préférés réecrire totalement ext4 dans ce cas?  Des fois mieux vaut tou réecrire et repartir sur du neuf que de bidouiller sur du vieux bancale. 
> 
> Ils veulent garder la compatibilité ascendante : pouvoir monter les ext3 en ext4...

 

Certes, c'est peut-être plus facile de ce point de vue là de partir du code ext3 existant, mais je persiste: c'est aussi tout à fait possible en partant de zéro. 

Wait & see, peut-être qu'ils réussiront malgré tout à "dégraisser le mamouth".

----------

## Madjes

Je ressort ce topic des oubliettes   

Je viens d'essayer JFS pour ma partition /usr et d'après mes premiers tests, il n'est pas du tout résistant 

J'avais fini d'emerger gnome quelques heures auparavant et essayant un petit truc qui a raté j'ai du rebooter à la sauvage. Grande surprise au redemarrage ça ne marchait plus   :Laughing: 

J'avais des partitions en ext3 et reiserfs, aucun soucis pour elles.

Pour moi le JFS c'est fini   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Le JFS c'est très controversé. Il y a eu un sujet il y a pas longtemps sur OTW. Pareil, certains ne jurent que par lui, ultra stable et jamais de problèmes après un jfs_fsck. Perso, la perte de / après 3 semaines, ça m'a calmé.

----------

## razer

J'utilise JFS sur une partition dédiée à mldonkey (oui, je sais, téléchargécépabien   :Rolling Eyes:  ), donc gros hash et manips pas très catholiques j'imagine de la part de ce soft : cette partition a plus de 3 ans et jamais l'ombre d'un soucis...

Comme quoi...

----------

## kopp

Voilà pourquoi je dis que les avis sont très partagés.

Même moi, j'avais deux partitions JFS au moment du crash. / et /home : / était toute foutue, plus rien ne marchait et impossible de réparer. /home n'a pas de problème et a subi d'autres déconvenues du même genre depuis, sans soucis.  

Trevoke avait eu le même problème que moi peu de temps après, là aussi insolvable...

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Voilà pourquoi je dis que les avis sont très partagés.
> 
> Même moi, j'avais deux partitions JFS au moment du crash. / et /home : / était toute foutue, plus rien ne marchait et impossible de réparer. /home n'a pas de problème et a subi d'autres déconvenues du même genre depuis, sans soucis.  
> 
> Trevoke avait eu le même problème que moi peu de temps après, là aussi insolvable...

 

idem et rien à tirer de fsck.

----------

## titoucha

Voilà pourquoi je n'utilise plus de fs "exotiques".   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

idem : quand j'ai vu comme ext2/3 était bien fourni en outils, j'ai switché vers la sécurité/stabilité  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> idem : quand j'ai vu comme ext2/3 était bien fourni en outils, j'ai switché vers la sécurité/stabilité 

 

XFS est aussi un FS très fournit en outils. Et il n'a rien d'exotique (pensez donc: son design/implémentation/utilisation remonte à plus de 15 ans).

Bon je cherche pas à nourrir de troll, car après tout JFS date du début des années 90 et voilà ce que ça a l'air de donner...  :Neutral: 

----------

## truc

Salut, bon j'ai un disque qui fatique très beaucoup (du style 

```
 ls

Input/Ouput error
```

 ou quelque chose comme ça)) En plus, la maladie, semble contagieuse, puisque ça se répend entre mes partitions, ( deux de "contaminées" pour l'instant  :Sad: )

Ce sont des partitions xfs, donc j'ai regardé vite fait avec mes yeux de novices en la matière, toute la panoplie d'outils fournis avec xfs, je vois xfs_check, que je m'empresse de lancerà l'aveuglette (partition démontée) . Bon ça dure quelques minutes, des tas de lignes défilent à l'écran, faisant remonter, en même temps ma geek attitude (légèrement en baisse ces derniers temps,il faut l'avouer, faute de temps..), mais rien de plus.

Pas une seconde n'est perdue je lance xfs_repair, (toujours sans trop savoir ce que je fais..), et là ça 'travail', ma geek satisfaction est au plus haut! Je suis fier d'avoir choisi, suite à ce DOW, xfs..

Mouais, sauf que ça m'a restauré tout plein de fichiers, qui sont placé dans /lost+found, c'est super sympa, sauf que ils n'ont que des numéros pour nom, et ça m'aide pas vraiment... 

Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire de plus, (enfin, si, j'ai gravé par deux fois déjà le dernier livecd minimal pour pouvoir faire ça avec aucune partition montée, mais étrangement, je n'arrive à booter sur aucun d'eux (aucun deux  :Razz:  ), Gentoo serait en train de me bouder?  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Nan, mais plus sérieusement ça sert à quoi un tel outil de restoration? j'suis censé deviner à quel fichier tous ces numéros correspondent comment?

----------

## kwenspc

Un disque qui est foutu c'est assez difficile de récupérer les fichiers. Tu ferais mieux de tenter de recopier ce qui peut l'être sur un autre disque. (et après tenter de réparer celui ci avec un formatage bas-niveau)

----------

## Desintegr

Pour chercher et récupérer des données, tu peux utiliser PhotoRec.

Il permet de récupérer toutes sortes de fichiers (son, image, vidéo, textes, sources, etc.) et il est compatible avec pleins de systèmes de fichiers différents (en fait, il ignore complètement le système de fichier, je crois)

D'ailleurs, une dépêche est passée il y a peu de temps sur DLFP : http://linuxfr.org/2007/06/27/22669.html

Je ne l'ai jamais testé, mais ça a l'air pas vraiment pas mal. A tester  :Smile: .

----------

## truc

merci, oui suite à mes essais plutôt infructueux... j'me suis dit que j'allais essayer de sauver ce que je pouvais et redémarrer avec un nouveau disque, mais j'aimerai quand même savoir à quoi ça peut servir une telle restauration? (les fichiers avec des numéros..)  :Question: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *truc wrote:*   

> [...] mais j'aimerai quand même savoir à quoi ça peut servir une telle restauration? (les fichiers avec des numéros..) 

 

Le xfs_repair permet de réparer les erreurs que l'on peut trouver sur une partition XFS.

Il vérifie toute sorte d'informations sur le système de fichier (l'adressage des inodes, l'état des inodes (libre/occupé), la taille des fichiers, etc.)

S'il trouve des fichiers ou des répertoires alloués (inode non libre) mais qui ne sont pas référencés (c'est à dire qu'aucun lien pointe vers le fichier, qu'ils sonte en quelque sort absents « visuellement »), de nouveaux liens vers ces fichiers et répertoires sont créés dans lost+found.

Ce qui porte le nom du fichier, c'est le lien lui-même !

Comme il n'existait plus de lien, il est impossible de retrouver le nom original du fichier.

Ils sont donc renommés uniquement avec des numéros.

Normalement, les fichiers trouvés sont intacts. Il est possible de savoir à quoi ils correspondent avec la commande file par exemple, et ainsi te donner des informations sur le type de fichier (image, vidéo, audio, texte, etc.).

Cependant, si ton disque dur a des problèmes, les fichiers récupérés peuvent également être corrompus et inutilisables.

----------

## kopp

NE serait-ce pas des bouts de fichier pas complet qu'il a récupéré ?

ou alors selon comment marche le FS, peut être qu'il a trouver un fichier complet mais qu'il ne sait plus où il va car la TOC est abimée...

xfs_repair c'est pour le fs qui foire, pas le matériel.

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

>  mais j'aimerai quand même savoir à quoi ça peut servir une telle restauration? (les fichiers avec des numéros..) 

 

Ça c'est le "presque" pire des cas où XFS n'arrive pas à trouver l'info sur le noms de fichier. Bon bien souvent il s'agit de vieux fichier supprimés...

Le pire cas étant quand on arrive à strictement rien récupérer.

----------

## titoucha

Je suis comme @truc je ne comprends pas trop l'utilité de restaurer des fichiers avec des numéros ou alors j'ai loupé quelque chose à quelque part.

----------

## truc

surtout quand tu te retrouves avec quelques milliers ces fichiers numérotés   :Confused: 

Y'a plus de lien qui pointent vers eux, mais c'est vraiment dans ce lien que se trouve le nom? il n'est pas du tout 'stocké' dans le fichier?

----------

## Zazbar

Cette methode (de nommage) n'est pas exclusive de xfs il me semble, les partitions fat32 ou j'ai tenté de récupérer des données me faisaient le meme symptome.

Il me semble que les noms sont enregistrés dans une table .... et correspondent a des adresses (de fichier) sur le disque.

Quelqu'un en saurait peut etre plus la dessus ^^

----------

## truc

ici:  *bapt wrote:*   

> En revanche FreeBSD ne supporte pas d'écriture sur les FS suivant : reiserfs, jfs, donc si le but de chrooter une Gentoo/Linux depuis une FreeBSD est de préparer une installation Gentoo/Linux il faut prévoir son / sur de l'ext2 (voire de l'ext3 mais FreeBSD l'utilisera comme de l'ext2). Par contre si c'est pour utiliser des binaires qui n'existe que sous linux alors il est possible d'installer une Gentoo/Linux dans un chroot (n'importe quel linux) sur de l'UFS2 et tout utiliser directement depuis FreeBSD.
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est comme cela que fonctionne la partie userland de l'émulation linux (linuxulator) sous FreeBSD avec un chroot Fedora Core 4 par défaut. Problème pour un chroot linux, à chaque installation par emerge par exemple il faut vérifier que les fichier elf générés sont bien indiqués "elf linux" (ce n'est pas toujours le cas) pour que le noyau FreeBSD puisse s'y retrouver, sinon brandelf permet de corriger.

 

En lisant ça, j'me demande un peu quand est-il su FS de BSD? Il est bien ce FS? Pourquoi les BSD utilisent ce FS par défaut, et ne propose pas tout plein de FS différents (je sais il n'y a pas forcément le support pour tout ces FS, mais justement pourquoi?)

Des retours?bonnes/mauvaises experiences ?

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> En lisant ça, j'me demande un peu quand est-il su FS de BSD? Il est bien ce FS? Pourquoi les BSD utilisent ce FS par défaut, et ne propose pas tout plein de FS différents (je sais il n'y a pas forcément le support pour tout ces FS, mais justement pourquoi?)
> 
> Des retours?bonnes/mauvaises experiences ?

 

Je suis loin d'être un expert, mais le FS de FreeBSD est très bien,  (UFS2 + SoftUpdate) il ne lui manquait plus que la journalisation (maintenant -CURRENT dispose de gjournal donc c'est corrigé) il est très très stable, et softupdate ferait (rumeurs) un aussi bon boulot que les journaux détails ici : http://www.freebsd.org/doc/fr_FR.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/snapshots.html

Incorporer d'autres FS, ils n'ont jamais été contre, mais c'est compliqués car il faut les adaptés au framework freebsd (geom), depuis ils sont sous licence GPL donc ne pourrons jamais être intégrés autrement qu'en modules. 

Pour finir il faut de la main d'oeuvre pour le faire et donc des gens motivés, derrières les gros dev linux tu as bien souvent des sociétés : namesys, redhat, IBM, ... qui payent des gens pour le gros du boulot, derrière FreeBSD c'est moins souvent le cas.

Un exemple d'intégration parfaite et rapide d'un FS de haut niveau : ZFS, il est parfaitement intégré en CURRENT. (premier OS libre  après OpenSolaris biensûr a avoir un support complet pour cet excellent FS)

----------

## truc

merci bien, est-ce que le support de ZFS, ou le support en écriture de xfs font qu'il est désormais également possible d'installer un BSD dessus? ou, est-ce que ça doit forcément être sur UFS2?

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> merci bien, est-ce que le support de ZFS, ou le support en écriture de xfs font qu'il est désormais également possible d'installer un BSD dessus? ou, est-ce que ça doit forcément être sur UFS2?

 

Non il n'est pas possible d'installer dessus car ils sont disponibles en modules (licence non compatible avec la BSD) donc impossible de l'intégrée au noyau. 

En revanche du peux installer ton / en UFS2+gjournal, et le reste en ZFS proprement. 

Il y a quand même une bidouille pour pouvoir avec son root sur zfs http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSOnRoot

----------

## geekounet

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   merci bien, est-ce que le support de ZFS, ou le support en écriture de xfs font qu'il est désormais également possible d'installer un BSD dessus? ou, est-ce que ça doit forcément être sur UFS2? 
> 
> Non il n'est pas possible d'installer dessus car ils sont disponibles en modules (licence non compatible avec la BSD) donc impossible de l'intégrée au noyau. 
> 
> En revanche du peux installer ton / en UFS2+gjournal, et le reste en ZFS proprement. 
> ...

 

Ha, intéressant ça, j'installerai la FreeBSD de mon laptop sur du ZFS comme ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ha, intéressant ça, j'installerai la FreeBSD de mon laptop sur du ZFS comme ça 

 

Attention au perf  :Smile:  ZFS peut être gourmand en CPU  :Smile:  il faut aussi être en current.

----------

## geekounet

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Ha, intéressant ça, j'installerai la FreeBSD de mon laptop sur du ZFS comme ça  
> 
> Attention au perf  ZFS peut être gourmand en CPU  il faut aussi être en current.

 

Ouais en fait, ça attendra le C2D   :Smile: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

J'ai un serveur sur lequel je partage en NFS l'arbre de portage qui est stocké sur une partition XFS. Mais le bruit du disque dur devient de plus en plus génant. C'est pourquoi j'ai décidé d'effectuer quelques tests afin de savoir s'il y avait un système de fichier plus performant pour cette utilisation et surtout plus discret.

Dans ce test j'ai simplement effectué les trois opérations suivantes :

* Une mise à jour de portage à partir d'un arbre vide (emerge --sync --quiet). Pour ce test j'ai activé le serveur RSYNC sur l'ordinateur qui partage actuellement l'arbre de portage. Je mettais donc à jour l'arbre de portage entre deux PC relié par une liaison ethernet de 100Mb/s.

* Une copie de l'arbre de portage vers une autre partition d'un même disque (les partitions de source et de destination ayant le même FS). Le but de ce test était de mettre en évidence les nuissances sonore du disque dur. Pour ce faire j'ai donc partitionné le disque que j'ai utilisé pour les tests afin d'éviter d'utiliser deux disques différents qui auraient eu des nuissances sonore différentes.

* Une suppression de l'arbre de portage. Là c'était juste pour le fun.

Conditions du test :

* Les systèmes de fichiers était montés sans aucunes options

* Configuration du serveurs RSYNC

	Gentoo SELinux 2005.1

	AMD Duron ~1,2GHz

	512Mo DDR-SDRAM

	Chipset VIA

	Disque dur S-ATA1 Seagate 7200.7

* Configuration du PC de test

	Gentoo Linux 2007.0

	AMD Sempron 2600+

	512Mo DDR-SDRAM

	Chipset VIA

	Disques dur S-ATA1 Seagate 7200.8

Résultats du test :

ext2

sync	: 12m04s

copy	: 01m34s

remove	: 00m16s

ext3

sync	: 14m47s

copy	: 03m56s

remove	: 00m57s

XFS

sync	: 14m16s

copy	: 13m09s

remove	: 04m30s

ReiserFS

sync	: 11m09s

copy	: 01m42s

remove	: 00m31s

Reiser4

sync	: 11m22s

copy	: 01m30s

remove	: 00m24s

JFS

sync	: 11m31s

copy	: 02m39s

remove	: 01m16s

Observation lors du test :

Le disque dur utilisé pour les tests était bien plus silencieux que celui de mon serveur bienqu'il sagisse de deux disques dur Seagate. Ce qui a rendu l'appréciation des nuissances sonore beaucoup plus difficile. J'ai cependant eu l'impression que les systèmes de fichiers XFS, ext2 et ext3 grattent plus que les autres.

J'ai également pû observer un delais de quelques dizaines de secondes lorsque je démontais la partition sur laquelle je venais de copier l'arbre de portage sur l'XFS et le Reiser4.

Conclusion :

Tous les systèmes de fichiers obtiennent des résultats à peu près similaire (la différence ne se percevrait pas sans chrono) excepté l'XFS pour lequel j'ai effectué deux fois les tests. La stabilité n'étant pas un point capital pour la partition de l'arbre de portage, je pense que je vais opter pour le Reiser4.

EDIT : Je viens de terminer la réinstallation de mon serveur et de mettre à jour portage sur la partition en reiser4 et la différence de bruit est vraiment impressionnante ! Lors de la synchronisation avec le serveur RSYNC on n'entend vraiment aucun bruit jusqu'à ce que la mise à jour du cache commence où là on est un peu rassuré de voir la LED du disque dur s'allumer et où un léger bruit se fait entendre.

----------

## geekounet

Pour XFS, tu ne l'as pas adapté aux circontances du test, normal qu'il donne de mauvaises perfs là  :Smile:  :

L'arbre portage c'est plein de petits fichiers < 1Kio, hors XFS utilise un blocksize de 4Kio par défaut, ce qui fait donc qu'il utilise de place pour rien et perd également en perfs. Il faut donc formater la partition XFS en modifiant le blocksize pour 1Kio voire 512o, ce qui le mettra au niveau de reiserfs/reiser4 pour ces opérations là sur des petits fichiers  :Smile:  Et puis il y a qq options de montage à ajouter pour l'optimiser un peu (noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 ).

----------

## titoucha

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Pour XFS, tu ne l'as pas adapté aux circonstances du test, normal qu'il donne de mauvaises perfs là  :

 

Oui et non il a l'air d'avoir fait le test avec les options de base des système de fichier donc si tu optimise XFS il faute le faire pour tout les autres, je trouve au contraire son comparatif intéressant.

----------

## Temet

+1 avec titoucha   :Very Happy: 

----------

## galerkin

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Pour XFS, tu ne l'as pas adapté aux circontances du test, normal qu'il donne de mauvaises perfs là  :
> 
> L'arbre portage c'est plein de petits fichiers < 1Kio, hors XFS utilise un blocksize de 4Kio par défaut, ce qui fait donc qu'il utilise de place pour rien et perd également en perfs. Il faut donc formater la partition XFS en modifiant le blocksize pour 1Kio voire 512o, ce qui le mettra au niveau de reiserfs/reiser4 pour ces opérations là sur des petits fichiers  Et puis il y a qq options de montage à ajouter pour l'optimiser un peu (noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 ).

 

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la conf idéale de XFS pour l'arbre portage.

en tweakant à mort, j'arrive à obtenir la même vitesse en écriture que du reiserfs.  :Smile: 

Par contre, dès qu'il s'agit de supprimer des petits fichiers, XFS est beaucoup plus lent que reiserfs. Rien à voir entre les deux.  :Sad: 

----------

## Enlight

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Pour XFS, tu ne l'as pas adapté aux circonstances du test, normal qu'il donne de mauvaises perfs là  : 
> 
> Oui et non il a l'air d'avoir fait le test avec les options de base des système de fichier donc si tu optimise XFS il faute le faire pour tout les autres, je trouve au contraire son comparatif intéressant.

 

En fait XFS est beaucoup beacoup plus sensible à ce genre de manips que les autres FS, pour vulgariser, XFS perd plus de temps à choisir l'endroit où il va placer ses fichiers car son but est de maximiser la bande passante au moment de l'écriture, Tout à l'opposé la stratégie reiserfs c'est plutôt d'écrire au premier endroit disponible. Du coup une copie xfs vers reiserfs c'est en général le bonheur et l'inverse une véritable plaie.

Je pense qu'avec de bons tweaks il pourrait aisément tomber sous les dix minutes. Par contre, comme dit sur une partoche genre /usr/portage où on se fout totalement de la sécurité, la config imbatable reste (et de loin) reiserfs en noatime,nodiratime,notail,nolog avec un bon gros rm périodique.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Voila je viens de mettre en place le reiser4, j'ai edité mon post pour donner mes impressions  :Smile: .

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> avec un bon gros rm périodique.

 

A quoi ça sert de supprimer l'arbre portage périodiquement ? Si on le met à jour régulièrement il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes ?

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Oui et non il a l'air d'avoir fait le test avec les options de base des système de fichier

 

Oui effectivement, ce test s'adresse plus au grouillot de base qui a juste lu la doc d'install de gentoo avant de faire le choix de son système de fichier (comme moi et beaucoup d'autres surment  :Wink:  )

----------

## truc

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Voila je viens de mettre en place le reiser4, j'ai edité mon post pour donner mes impressions .
> 
>  *Enlight wrote:*   avec un bon gros rm périodique. 
> 
> A quoi ça sert de supprimer l'arbre portage périodiquement ? Si on le met à jour régulièrement il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes ?

 

Ca permet d'éviter la fragmentation, c'est le même principe quand tu as une partition toute fragmenté, tu la déplaces quelque part, reformate, et tu la recopie, et tout sera comme neuf  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Tony Clifton wrote:*   Voila je viens de mettre en place le reiser4, j'ai edité mon post pour donner mes impressions .
> 
>  *Enlight wrote:*   avec un bon gros rm périodique. 
> 
> A quoi ça sert de supprimer l'arbre portage périodiquement ? Si on le met à jour régulièrement il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes ? 
> ...

 

À noter que XFS dispose d'un outil nommé xfs_fsr (et c'est le seul à ma connaissance qui dispose de ça) qui permet de défragmenter la partition en cas de besoin, l'idéal est même de le lancer périodiquement dans un cron  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> À noter que XFS dispose d'un outil nommé xfs_fsr (et c'est le seul à ma connaissance qui dispose de ça) qui permet de défragmenter la partition en cas de besoin, l'idéal est même de le lancer périodiquement dans un cron 

 

Vu le taux si faible de fragmentation avec XFS, est ce bien utile? je dois être à 2% en gros et ça bouge jamais. (d'ailleurs c'est pareil pour ext3 et reiserfs. je sais pas pour les autres par contre, mais mes avis que ça doit être pareil)

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> À noter que XFS dispose d'un outil nommé xfs_fsr (et c'est le seul à ma connaissance qui dispose de ça) qui permet de défragmenter la partition en cas de besoin, l'idéal est même de le lancer périodiquement dans un cron  
> 
> Vu le taux si faible de fragmentation avec XFS, est ce bien utile? je dois être à 2% en gros et ça bouge jamais. (d'ailleurs c'est pareil pour ext3 et reiserfs. je sais pas pour les autres par contre, mais mes avis que ça doit être pareil)

 

Dés que tu dépasse 87% d'utilisation d'une partoche, si tu utilise des gros fichiers, elle commence à fragmenter, quelque soit le FS, ce qui est normal  :Smile:  Perso j'ai vu certaines de mes partitions monter à plus de 25% de fragmentation (et descendre à moins de 10% après défragmentation)  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  Perso j'ai vu certaines de mes partitions monter à plus de 25% de fragmentation 

 

Ouuuh dis donc on arrive à des valeurs "normales"... pour un fs windows  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Ah effectivement   :Shocked:   !!

```
# xfs_db -r -c frag /dev/sda4

actual 3697, ideal 205, fragmentation factor 94.45%

# xfs_db -r -c frag /dev/sdb1

actual 158172, ideal 40599, fragmentation factor 74.33%

# df -h

/dev/sdb1             466G  316G  151G  68% /home

/dev/sda4             176G  149G   27G  85% /home/videos
```

EDIT : Là c'est du WinFS   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

Surtout avec de gros fichiers comme tu peux le voir (déduction faite du nom de la partition sda4  :Wink: )

----------

## F!nTcH

Bon je viens de remonter tout le DOW, et finalement j'en ressors pas vraiment grandi par rapport à ce que je savais déjà.

Par contre, j'ai du mal à voir où est la vérité :

Reiser4, c'est stable ? ou pas ? Parce que certains rapportent des problèmes, d'autres non ... Peut-être bien que depuis le début du DOW, reiser4 a évolué et a corrigé ces petites imperfections ...

Quant à moi, j'ai fait ce qu'on ne recommande pas : /boot et / sont sur la même partition, car je n'ai jamais qu'une seule distro à un moment donné (et puis surtout j'ai eu des problèmes d'install quand j'avais /boot et / séparées).

Du coup, j'ai tout en ext3, et mon disque prend assez cher quand portage se sync ...

J'ai pas osé franchir le cap avec reiser4 ... mauvaise idée ? (Je pense à la dernière version stable en vigueur aujourd'hui)

----------

## Chr0nos

et du coté de Btrfs y'a du progres coté stabilité ?

a vrais dire je compte m'en servir pour le dossier contenan les ebuild et les compilations (dossier temporaire ^)

----------

## Tom_

Je m'en sers pour /usr/portage et ca marche très bien! Je n'ai eu aucun soucis jusqu'ici. Pour moi, btrfs est clairement plus rapide que ext4 pour cette partoche.

----------

## Chr0nos

je viens de tenter le coup:

 *Quote:*   

> byakuga adamaru # mkbtrfs -L "Tempus" /dev/sda2
> 
> WARNING! - Btrfs Btrfs v0.19 IS EXPERIMENTAL
> 
> WARNING! - see http://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org before using
> ...

 

jusque la du bonheur...

 *Quote:*   

> byakuga mnt # mount -t btrfs /dev/sda2 Tempus/
> 
> mount: type inconnu de système de fichiers 'btrfs'
> 
> 

 

et la damned...

j'ai apparement gagné une recompil de la kernaille ^ la suite prochainement :p

----------

